# too much negative, what do you LIKE about being furry?



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

alright, idk if this has been done before, if so, do what ever with this thread.

but ive noticed a lot of negativity around here about how furries are annoying and everyone here seems to hate them bla bla and you all think your lives are miserable just because you're a furry bla bla bla.

BUT

what do you guys LIKE about being a furry?

to me, its the artform, and just plain having fun. sometimes you just need to act like a little kid again and run around in costumes and just have fun (even though i dont even own a fursuit lol). i guess just escaping reality for a little while ^^. not to mention, the smiles some of those fursuits bring to peoples faces. yeah, you get a lot of "FREAK!"'s, but when i wear my ears and tail, and all the people who smile and go "oh thats so neat!" its totally worth it to me. 

what about you girls and guys out there?


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2009)

i liek being able to find furiends that dun care if i like dog bonerz :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> i liek being able to find furiends that dun care if i like dog bonerz :3



Red rocket!


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 28, 2009)

it's fun


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Wait, by "around here" do you mean FA?  Cause that would be wierd since this place is FOR furries.  

ANyway, if ya mean in general society then that would make sence since everyone seems to hate us. 

Anyway, I love the art form as well, but I suppose the part about it I like the most is how unique and expressive every aspect of it can be.  Making your fursona is so involved and personal, it really makes you feel unique.  I love making someone who is myself but not of my own.  That make sense? lul


----------



## xcliber (Dec 28, 2009)

The freedom to express yourself in ways that you wouldn't/couldn't IRL.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

I like the drama


----------



## Shindo (Dec 28, 2009)

some people that i like lots :3


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> I like the drama



I think that's in abundance on the internet, regardless of it being furry or not.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> I think that's in abundance on the internet, regardless of it being furry or not.



Furry drama is the best drama


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> Furry drama is the best drama



How is it any different?


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> How is it any different?



>Furry for: 12 years. On FA for: 3 years.

If you don't know by now you're missing out. It's really beyond description. Try looking up the big names in drama for starters - stuff like Allan and Anailaigh.

c:


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> How is it any different?



The bawwing is louder and more prolonged.

Like crushing a kitten in a vice.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> >Furry for: 12 years. On FA for: 3 years.
> 
> If you don't know by now you're missing out. It's really beyond description. Try looking up the big names in drama for starters - stuff like Allan and Anailaigh.
> 
> c:



Well, I kinda avoided the net for a while of that.  I've only been on the net for about... oh... 5 of that.   Most of it was on SecondLife, so I suppose I've seen my share of furry drama, but I don't really have anything to compare it to.  I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Furfag drama is the best drama, there's really no where else on the internet where you can find such a high concentration of pompous, whiny, self centered fucktards :V .


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> high concentration of pompous, whiny, self centered fucktards :V .



Sure is 4Chan's /v/ around here.
Only difference being /v/irgins are aware of this, yet do nothing to change. I love them so.


----------



## -Guy- (Dec 28, 2009)

Heh, it's just for fun ^^. A way to express ourselves, and hang out with people that enjoy things we also enjoy or like doing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> The bawwing is louder and more prolonged.
> 
> Like crushing a kitten in a vice.


I could make a really good joke here but it'd be way over the top

Also the fandom is fun.

Finally you get to rip noobs a new one.


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2009)

Furries are Fun loving people that love anthropomorphic animals. Some have fursona, furry suits that reflect their deep feelings. With all of their heart, strength, soul seek to be, Tolerant, Loving, peaceful, Light hearted, gentle, kind, thoughtful. Are talented in many things like Art, have an open mind, think in an objectively way, peacemakers, like to make people happy, forgiving, merciful, some like sex, who doesnt, how can someone not love a furry? Pound your axe, spear into pruning hooks.

WE are all different, that is a fact of life. Everyone is at a different level of ability. Whoever has to start somewhere? Stop criticizing and start looking for good things to edify your brother the furry, and the zoo. Both have a heart of gold. You will feel better than you ever thought possible when you start edifying. Accept all of them. Look at the inside, at the heart. This is what you are not seeing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 28, 2009)

Talking about positive things in my FAF? Hush this nonsense!

In all seriousness I think what I enjoy the most about the fandom is being able to meet wonderful people who have not lost their imagination or creativity completely.

That and the art can often be amazing.

Fursuiting is also a lot of fun. So is seeing the drama at times. Especially stuff like how "I really don't think fetish's should be the subject of the banner" turns into a baw-fest, and people turn your words around to mean you somehow hate fat people.

It's rather common in the fur community for people to take it deeply personal when you don't like their fetish's. The drama can be funny for a bit but then it gets really old.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Talking about positive things in my FAF? Hush this nonsense!
> 
> In all seriousness I think what I enjoy the most about the fandom is being able to meet wonderful people who have not lost their imagination or creativity completely.
> 
> ...



Funny you say that because I used to be really GAR about fursuiters, but the fact is they are really nice people.  Too bad I don't know enough of them, they sound like a blast to hang out with.  Oh well.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Funny you say that because I used to be really GAR about fursuiters, but the fact is they are really nice people.  Too bad I don't know enough of them, they sound like a blast to hang out with.  Oh well.



Fursuiters are people too. Some of them are good and some are bad, and that has little to do with the suiting thing itself, and more to do with people being people. Sometimes though it does have to do with suiting.

I've met many friendly suiters and then some not so friendly. When I meet these not so friendly ones it just shows me why some people might not like the whole thing especially after meeting certain really bad individuals.

There are some suiters who as people are arrogant as fuck, and refuse to hang out with anyone furry that it's considered "popular" or doesn't has a suit my a popular maker. Or they think they are everything just because the managed to get a suit by a certain maker and they get faux popularity and it goes to their heads.

Then you have the ones who insist on spamming up the front page of sites with 12 to 30 pictures of just their suit in slightly different poses. It sure as hell isn't fair to all the other artists out there you know?

I've met suiters who in suit are total douchebags. Like a certain someone who I won't name who runs around in a boob suit, shoving weight around and pushing people literally out of the camera angle so that it can whore itself. You don't dare say anything unless you want to deal with the fan-people who will probably harass you for making an issue of telling that particular person to stop pushing people around.

As a whole those those individuals have thankfully been far, few, and in between. As a whole people are generally awesome in suit and tend to be friendly folk.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Fursuiters are people too. Some of them are good and some are bad, and that has little to do with the suiting thing itself, and more to do with people being people.
> 
> I've met many friendly suiters and then some not so friendly.



I don't know how you could get in a fursuit if you didn't love life.  That's like saying Santa Claus hates kids.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> I don't know how you could get in a fursuit if you didn't love life.  That's like saying Santa Claus hates kids.



You'd be surprised. In the furry community a fur-suit has sort of a double use. There is the one side, the better use where people just use it to have fun, and make people laugh and smile. They act out as is appropriate to act out and it does do a whole lot of good PR wise for the fandom. What's great is that if you are good at being in suit you can take it to another level and plan volunteer events with other suiters for special causes/charities.

But you always have that other side, sort of like how some people only get name-brand stuff because they want people to go "Hey look, X has (name-brand) (item)!" It gets people to look at them and pay attention to them. Some people use suits for only that purpose. It's not so much about having fun but more of a desperate attempt to make up for not being much of a person, if that makes sense.

If you have no self esteem and very little redeeming qualities, if you can save up and get a *Name-brand* fursuit you can get special attention. All you have to do is have the money. You don't have be that great of a person to hang out with. You could hate life...because no one pays attention to you, perhaps partly due to your own fault. So suiting, that can be a way to get you attention you can't get otherwise.

That's how it is.


----------



## torachi (Dec 28, 2009)

Being soft, yo. Why else have fur?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Wait, by "around here" do you mean FA?  Cause that would be wierd since this place is FOR furries.
> 
> ANyway, if ya mean in general society then that would make sence since everyone seems to hate us.
> 
> Anyway, I love the art form as well, but I suppose the part about it I like the most is how unique and expressive every aspect of it can be.  Making your fursona is so involved and personal, it really makes you feel unique.  I love making someone who is myself but not of my own.  That make sense? lul



yeah, a lot of people here actually seem to hate furries *shrugs*
and yeah, it makes sense :3 im the same way. my fursona needs work though lol, its so plain XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> and yeah, it makes sense :3 im the same way. my fursona needs work though lol, its so plain XD



Don't go too nuts with the redesign. Some furs baww about "sparkle-dog-'sonas" or "gimmicky" ones.
It doesn't acutally matter, though. At all.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2009)

I can fap to animal people and enjoy it immensely.

Also, dicks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, a lot of people here actually seem to hate furries *shrugs*


It's just if someone is being a twat


Harebelle said:


> Don't go too nuts with the redesign. Some furs baww about "sparkle-dog-'sonas" or "gimmicky" ones.
> It doesn't acutally matter, though. At all.


true, I changed mine though because my previous one was wwwaaayyy to generic though


----------



## Ricia (Dec 28, 2009)

I like that it encouraged creativity. I also like that I'm not actually required to do anything. I don't have a million hours of some show to watch or a stack of books to read to catch up on "the canon". Also unlike other fandoms which generally frown upon OC's, in furry fandom you're pretty much expected to make at least one.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Don't go too nuts with the redesign. Some furs baww about "sparkle-dog-'sonas" or "gimmicky" ones.
> It doesn't acutally matter, though. At all.



oh god i hate those kinds >< i try to go for the more "realistic" look... if furries could be realistic...does that make sense? lol...


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You'd be surprised. In the furry community a fur-suit has sort of a double use. There is the one side, the better use where people just use it to have fun, and make people laugh and smile. They act out as is appropriate to act out and it does do a whole lot of good PR wise for the fandom. What's great is that if you are good at being in suit you can take it to another level and plan volunteer events with other suiters for special causes/charities.
> 
> But you always have that other side, sort of like how some people only get name-brand stuff because they want people to go "Hey look, X has (name-brand) (item)!" It gets people to look at them and pay attention to them. Some people use suits for only that purpose. It's not so much about having fun but more of a desperate attempt to make up for not being much of a person, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...



That's depressing.  You'd think if someone needed more self-esteem they'd try something more socially acceptable.  Otherwise, they just would put themselves in a position to be ridiculed more then being themselves. Furries in fursuits arn't exactly welcomed by modern day society.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 28, 2009)

Some of the Art, the fursuits, etc...etc..


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

Ricia said:


> I like that it encouraged creativity. I also like that I'm not actually required to do anything. I don't have a million hours of some show to watch or a stack of books to read to catch up on "the canon". Also unlike other fandoms which generally frown upon OC's, in furry fandom you're pretty much expected to make at least one.



Indeed!
I feel bad for barely contributing anything to the fandom, but I don't _need _to to be part of it, so no-one cares. I think.

I don't need to know about every video game or film with furs, I can go at my own pace. (Reading Raine Dog)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> That's depressing.  You'd think if someone needed more self-esteem they'd try something more socially acceptable.  Otherwise, they just would put themselves in a position to be ridiculed more then being themselves. Furries in fursuits arn't exactly welcomed by modern day society.



You would think they would look at themselves and figure out what they need to do to improve upon themselves. Sometimes it's a matter of personal hygiene. If you bathe often and look after yourself it's a huge boost to self esteem.

Looking like shit, or smelling like shit, makes you feel like shit at times.

Then there is the whole thing of looking into different things. Develop yourself not just as a personality but as a person with interests. Sometimes just taking the time to dress better makes a huge different. All of these things are better than taking your chances at getting temporary attention by wearing a suit.

As for fur-suits not being welcomed....I don't know.  In some places communities are xenophobic. They look at something out of place and they can't see it for what it is. But not all communities are like that. I've seen in my own area people act very friendly towards fursuiters. Then again it helps we try to choose appropriate times and places to suit up.

It really depends upon where you live and the time and place. I remember suiting up for the local Farmers Market, it was the Fourth of July 2008. There was this mentally and physically hand-capped teen who came in with his mother. I came over to say hello, and gave him a nice big hug, and you could tell from the look in his eyes, that even if he couldn't communicate how much it meant in words, his eyes said it all. His mother beamed because apparently she said later on he always reacts well to mascot like animal costumes. So seeing me there made his entire day.

The people in general are very friendly towards my group when we suit up there. We suited up for a benefit/birthday party once and mingled with the crowd and when we were not doing that we stood out by the street with signs, just fooling around. All sorts of people smiled, waved, and laughed....many of which actually stopped by to see what was going on. They ended up buying things, and that in turn translated in a huge spike in revenue that day.

I live in a place where people are not that xenophobic. You have to travel further out to get into places where people are like that.


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> That's depressing.  You'd think if someone needed more self-esteem they'd try something more socially acceptable.  Otherwise, they just would put themselves in a position to be ridiculed more then being themselves. Furries in fursuits arn't exactly welcomed by modern day society.



Instead of hanging out with losers, associate with people who have high self-esteem and who make feel good about yourself.


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 28, 2009)

Furry is fun. Many of the people are fun and friendly. I enjoy the artwork, as well as the costumes people wear. Despite the complaining and negativity I often see here on FA/FAF, furry is a positive thing for me. I love it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

HoneyPup said:


> Furry is fun. Many of the people are fun and friendly. I enjoy the artwork, as well as the costumes people wear. Despite the complaining and negativity I often see here on FA/FAF, furry is a positive thing for me. I love it.



Your posts are always so cheerful.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You would think they would look at themselves and figure out what they need to do to improve upon themselves. Sometimes it's a matter of personal hygiene. If you bathe often and look after yourself it's a huge boost to self esteem.
> 
> Looking like shit, or smelling like shit, makes you feel like shit at times.



Ya know, I am also an otaku about 8 years running now, and that's the same stuff i'd hear ALL the time.  It's a stereotype honestly.  SOME do, but it's a very small minority.  And honestly, if all a person has going wrong with them can be fixed with a shower, they are lucky. 



> Then there is the whole thing of looking into different things. Develop yourself not just as a personality but as a person with interests. Sometimes just taking the time to dress better makes a huge different. All of these things are better than taking your chances at getting temporary attention by wearing a suit.



That makes sense. Kinda feed off the high esteem of other fursuiters. 



> As for fur-suits not being welcomed....I don't know.  In some places communities are xenophobic. They look at something out of place and they can't see it for what it is. But not all communities are like that. I've seen in my own area people act very friendly towards fursuiters. Then again it helps we try to choose appropriate times and places to suit up.
> 
> I live in a place where people are not that xenophobic. You have to travel further out to get into places where people are like that.



That might be it, because where I live people KNOW what a furry is, and they KNOW what a fursuit is.  You walk down the street in a fursuit, people WILL say "holy fuck, that's one of those furfags! Lets get him!".  Thank NCIS and MTV.  I once put a line sketch print out from one of my commissions on my toolbox and by the end of the day, I had TWO people come to me and ask "Hey, are you one of those furries?".  They were, of course, speaking in regard to that printout.  I denied it of course, and the printout was in the garbage by the end of the day. 

However, if you live in a romote enough place where strange information like that isn't common, or people don't watch every episode of NCIS religiously, then they probably don't knowk about furries and would welcome a fursuit. 

Saying all that, fursuits are still the closest we will ever become to being accepted.  Being social in a fursuit is the ultimate way of being open about yourself and people accepting you.  Also, it takes a damn lot of self-confidance.  At least I think.  Those freak me out, I could never wear one!  :O


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> That might be it, because where I live people KNOW what a furry is, and they KNOW what a fursuit is.  You walk down the street in a fursuit, people WILL say "holy fuck, that's one of those furfags! Lets get him!".  Thank NCIS and MTV.  I once put a line sketch print out from one of my commissions on my toolbox and by the end of the day, I had TWO people come to me and ask "Hey, are you one of those furries?".  They were, of course, speaking in regard to that printout.  I denied it of course, and the printout was in the garbage by the end of the day.
> 
> However, if you live in a romote enough place where strange information like that isn't common, or people don't watch every episode of NCIS religiously, then they probably don't knowk about furries and would welcome a fursuit.



NCIS made a furry episode too?


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> NCIS made a furry episode too?



It was the one where someone ran over a fursuiter on the highway in the middle of the night, right?  Or am I thinking of Bones?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> It was the one where someone ran over a fursuiter on the highway in the middle of the night, right?  Or am I thinking of Bones?



That was CSI.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcylTrCLvzY

For a moment, I thought that another crime show hopped on the bandwagon along with CSI.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That was CSI.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcylTrCLvzY



Guh.. I knew it was some law drama with a bunch of letters. LUL


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Guh.. I knew it was some law drama with a bunch of letters. LUL



I know, but it wouldn't surprise me if another crime drama did a Furry episode for ratings.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Dec 28, 2009)

the fact that i can find people who like to wear tails..and the art. (not the adult art)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Ya know, I am also an otaku about 8 years running now, and that's the same stuff i'd hear ALL the time.  It's a stereotype honestly.  SOME do, but it's a very small minority.  And honestly, if all a person has going wrong with them can be fixed with a shower, they are lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd be surprised how many people just need to pay more attention to looking after themselves. That's not lucky, that's sickeningly normal. You could be the nicest person around, with a great personality, and with very diverse interests that makes conversation interesting. But when you smell like something out of a dumpster, people are going to avoid you. That does not do much for self esteem when you might be awesome but no one will stand near you or talk to you because of how you smell.

That said it's not a stereotype that furries and otaku often forget the whole bathing and being clean thing when they go to conventions. It's that level of people being so obsessed with missing nothing that after a few days of not bathing and hardly sleeping they are purely rank.

I love going to conventions, fur and anime (both have interesting costumes showing up) but damn it. I can't stand how people often refuse to take a step in the shower during the whole con.

Sounds like to me they DON'T know what a furry is and they DON'T know what a fursuit is becuse they are so stupid that they take fictional tv shows, and or shit run programs as legitimate sources of information. That aside some of what you say holds water but I think you are being a bit silly.

Fur-suiting is not the closest we are going to get to "Being accepted". Socializing in fur-suit is not normal and it's never going to be normal. EDIT: You don't "Need" to be accepted for being a furry though. I don't know if that is what you were implying but I'm gong to put it out there.

The wonderful thing about being a fur is that you don't have change anything about yourself. 

Snipped to get straight to the point: If you seek to be accepted for who or what you are the best way to do that is to be yourself and not hide behind things. You don't need that much confidence to put on a suit(stamina maybe). To run around as yourself and be who you are with no mask or anything like that to hide behind, that takes ultimate confidence.

To be well liked for it takes some common sense and perhaps some common decency.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> the fact that i can find people who like to wear tails..and the art. (not the adult art)



Wearing tails needs to become more popular.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Act more like my true animal self.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Act more like my true animal self.



I thought you were a dragon :V ?


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I thought you were a dragon :V ?



Then im acting more dragonish. FYIAD


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 28, 2009)

The artwork mostly. =3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Then im acting more dragonish. FYIAD



How do dragons act Quayza :V ?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Act more like my true animal self.



You can't get more Au naturale like eating, sleeping, shitting and fucking. :3


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> How do dragons act Quayza :V ?



Not sure. You tell me.



(I wanna change my name but cant. O Well.)


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Not sure. You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> (I wanna change my name but cant. O Well.)



There should be a name change thread here. :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Not sure. You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> (I wanna change my name but cant. O Well.)



How can you act like something if you don't know how it acts? I don't think you've thought this through :V .


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

that CSI episode...dear god  thats just sad D= and creepy as all hell >> no WONDER my fiance flipped when i told her i was furry, shes seen THAT! XD


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> How can you act like something if you don't know how it acts? I don't think you've thought this through :V .



Just a name buddy. Does not affect my dragonhood|-/


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> that CSI episode...dear god  thats just sad D= and creepy as all hell >> no WONDER my fiance flipped when i told her i was furry, shes seen THAT! XD



I thought it was an absurdly generous portrayal of the furry fandom, almost to the point of being disengenious. Not a single mention of cub porn or dog fuckers, I don't think they did their homework :V .


----------



## xydexx (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> what do you guys LIKE about being a furry?



I like the fact that Furry fandom has a tremendous number of creative people; artists, writers, fursuiters and fursuit-makers. Some people even specialize in more than one area. People will collaborate and share their skills and knowledge. 

The conventions are a lot of funâ€”moreso when I'm relaxing instead of working them. Even though the convention work I do is like having a second unpaid job half the year, I still say I wouldn't be doing it if it wasn't fun on some level. 

Or maybe I'm just crazy. 

Over the years I've met hundreds of wonderful people I am proud to include in my circle of friends. Speaking from over a decade of experience, anyone who says there aren't decent people in Furry fandom is hanging around with the wrong people. I wouldn't still be here if I wasn't enjoying myself.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Just a name buddy. Does not affect my dragonhood|-/



What are you on about?

I'm pretty sure the fact that you don't know how dragons act effects your ability to act like a dragon :V .


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What are you on about?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fact that you don't know how dragons act effects your ability to act like a dragon :V .



Is that right. Shouldn't you be haunting some depressed guy.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Is that right. Shouldn't you be haunting some depressed guy.



I am, on the internet. Like in that crap movie "Pulse" :V .

Also I'm pretty sure you meant "is that right." as a question so I'm going to go ahead and say yes, it is right :V .


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I thought it was an absurdly generous portrayal of the furry fandom, almost to the point of being disengenious. Not a single mention of cub porn or dog fuckers, I don't think they did their homework :V .



Doesn't matter what the show did, it's the result. Because of that, people started Googling.  What did they find? Porn.  It went from there.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Doesn't matter what the show did, it's the result. Because of that, people started Googling.  What did they find? Porn.  It went from there.



It's not CSI's fault the furry fandom is gross :V .


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 28, 2009)

I just like bein able to be myself here and bein able to talk with other people who share the same interests I do cuz no one else around my town is a fur


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> It's not CSI's fault the furry fandom is gross :V .



*beats you with newspaper* and people like you are what make people think it actually is gross >.<


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sounds like to me they DON'T know what a furry is and they DON'T know what a fursuit is becuse they are so stupid that they take fictional tv shows, and or shit run programs as legitimate sources of information. That aside some of what you say holds water but I think you are being a bit silly.



I'm not. I work with the kind of people who would have no problem beating a homosexual to death in an ally way. 

And that's the sad fact for ignorant people like that. All they know of furry is the very brief research from the net or some bias news article which states that furry is just a bunch of perverted psychos who have sex in fursuits.



Whitenoise said:


> It's not CSI's fault the furry fandom is gross :V .



I know that. My point is that CSI is one of a few programs that introduced us into the masses.  Furries are best left in the shadows.  At least I think so. You think homosexuals are unaccepted by society? FAH, try furries.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> *beats you with newspaper* and people like you are what make people think it actually is gross >.<



Ditto.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2009)

The porn.  :I

And there's also some cool people in this fandom.  Just have to know where to look.


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2009)

You know something, i do not get what people have wrong with the fandom at all. We do not push it upon people like some RELIGIONS! Bravo, I got chills from this, goodï»¿ and bad.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> And there's also some cool people in this fandom.  Just have to know where to look.



This is true. Alot of cool people.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

Geek said:


> You know something, i do not get what people have wrong with the fandom at all. We do not push it upon people like some RELIGIONS! Bravo, I got chills from this, goodï»¿ and bad.




yeah, i agree 100%. if its not harming you, or being pushed onto you, why should someone even care >.<?


----------



## kashaki (Dec 28, 2009)

Well the entire fandom is really cute. The art, stories, costumes. All cute


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> *beats you with newspaper* and people like you are what make people think it actually is gross >.<



Well I do tell people it's gross a lot, but in all fairness it really is :V .



MaxCoyote said:


> I know that. My point is that CSI is one of a few programs that introduced us into the masses. Furries are best left in the shadows. At least I think so. *You think homosexuals are unaccepted by society? FAH, try furries.*



That's an absurd comparison.  Gay people are actually persecuted by no fault of their own, people don't like furries because they harbor dogfuckers and let pedophiles use their fandom to skirt child pornography laws :V .


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, i agree 100%. if its not harming you, or being pushed onto you, why should someone even care >.<?



That what i have to alot of idiots that gave nothing but negative comments all the time. If we don't bother you then don't fuck with us.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's an absurd comparison.  Gay people are actually persecuted by no fault of their own, people don't like furries because they harbor dogfuckers and let pedophiles use their fandom to skirt child pornography laws :V .



You should speak for yourself.  Not only are you unfairly judging furries, but homosexuals as well.  Not all homosexuals are angels.  Many of them have alot of seriously sick people in their group as well.  You know as well as I do, or at least you should, that furries have a VERY minor population of sexual deviance.  If not minor, then at least similar to homosexuals.


----------



## Doug (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> alright, idk if this has been done before, if so, do what ever with this thread.
> 
> but ive noticed a lot of negativity around here about how furries are annoying and everyone here seems to hate them bla bla and you all think your lives are miserable just because you're a furry bla bla bla.
> 
> ...


I don't _LIKE_ being a furry because I'm _NOT_ a "furry." Furry is _NOT_ something anyone can _BE_. It's a fandom. Nothing more, nothing less.

    I consider myself a member of the science fiction and fantasy fandom, and keep up with this fandom since the furry fandom is closely liked to the fantasy fandom (minus all the sick sex shit). 

   I think fursuits are going overboard quite a bit as well. I mean, it's one thing when your putting together plastic swords and shields for a LARP game (which I do on occasion), because the purpose is to have fun, escape reality, etc. But it's another thing if you put together an animal mascot costume to have sex in (I know a LOT of people make fursuits for that reason). 

  And the negative shit in this fandom really outweighs the only good shit. Browsing the first page of FA today yielded FOUR child pornography pictures (I refer to "cub porn" as child porn, because it IS child porn).


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> You should speak for yourself.  Not only are you unfairly judging furries, but homosexuals as well.  Not all homosexuals are angels.  Many of them have alot of seriously sick people in their group as well.  You know as well as I do, or at least you should, that furries have a VERY minor population of sexual deviance.  If not minor, then at least similar to homosexuals.



Again your comparison is inaccurate. Homosexuality is not a fandom, it's not a social group. Being gay isn't a club that you're part of, it's a condition of your birth. Gays don't get to choose who else is gay. 

Furries on the other hand doesn't have to allow dogfuckers and kiddie diddlers to exist openly their fandom, but they choose to either turn a blind eye for as long as is humanly possible or openly support them because "it's so horrible to judge someone the those mean awful mundanes judge us bawwwww." I'm not unfairly judging furries, and sexual deviants are hardly as small a part of the fandom as you make them out to be.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> *beats you with newspaper* and people like you are what make people think it actually is gross >.<



I'm pretty sure it's the gross people that make others think it's gross, but hey, you're free to believe in your warped view of reality. \o/


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

i like the fact that I can be a sick fuck and no one cares.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> i like the fact that I can be a sick fuck and no one cares.



That's because you haven't said anything about acting on your sick fuckery and because it hasn't manifested here yet :V


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's because you haven't said anything about acting on your sick fuckery and because it hasn't manifested here yet :V


brb fucking a dog


----------



## Dass (Dec 28, 2009)

I have few negative to say about it. And I'm normally really cynical about such things.

I could probably do with less porn & fetish art though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> brb fucking a dog



Is it for LULZ or because you like it? 

Also did you yell surprise? This is very important :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Is it for LULZ or because you like it?
> 
> Also did you yell surprise? This is very important :V .


Because I'm a massive faggot

And yes, I yelled "Surprise"


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Because I'm a massive faggot
> 
> And yes, I yelled "Surprise"



Rofl.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

...

I like being in the fandom because I can draw anthros and not be asked "why the fuck are you drawing cat people?".  .-.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a toaster, and unlike furfags, people love toasters.

:V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I'm a toaster, and unlike furfags, people love toasters.
> 
> :V



Really?  I hate mine.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I'm a toaster, and unlike furfags, people love toasters.


my toaster burns everything

I'm thinking of getting him melted into scrap metal


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I'm a toaster, and unlike furfags, people love toasters.
> 
> :V



Gotta get a new shiny one.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> my toaster burns everything
> 
> I'm thinking of getting him melted into scrap metal



hello catte :3


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> hello catte :3


hello ratte :3


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 28, 2009)

Doug said:


> I don't _LIKE_ being a furry because I'm _NOT_ a "furry." Furry is _NOT_ something anyone can _BE_. It's a fandom. Nothing more,
> 
> I think fursuits are going overboard quite a bit as well. I mean, it's one thing when your putting together plastic swords and shields for a LARP game (which I do on occasion), because the purpose is to have fun, escape reality, etc. But it's another thing if you put together an animal mascot costume to have sex in (I know a LOT of people make fursuits for that reason).
> 
> And the negative shit in this fandom really outweighs the only good shit. Browsing the first page of FA today yielded FOUR child pornography pictures (I refer to "cub porn" as child porn, because it IS child porn).



but to a lot of people it's more than what it is to you. They don't fit into the rest of society for certain reasons for themselves. We all realize we are still human. Explain to me what's wrong with calling yourself/wishing you could be something different?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> hello ratte :3



Catte is what I like love about the furry fandom.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Catte is what I like love about the furry fandom.


oh, my :#3
:3 <3


----------



## Toaster (Dec 28, 2009)

We toasters don't baaaaw all the time though.


----------



## Doug (Dec 28, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> but to a lot of people it's more than what it is to you. They don't fit into the rest of society for certain reasons for themselves. We all realize we are still human. Explain to me what's wrong with calling yourself/wishing you could be something different?


It's annoying and portrays the entire fandom as delusional attention whores.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> oh, my :#3
> :3 <3



;3



Toaster said:


> We toasters don't baaaaw all the time though.



Oh how I beg to differ.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 28, 2009)

who the fuck is cattle and is it hitable?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Toaster said:


> who the fuck is cattle and is it hitable?



Catte, stupid.  >:c

And if you try you'll just drown in floof, so


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Catte, stupid.  >:c
> 
> And if you try you'll just drown in floof, so


<3


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 28, 2009)

Doug said:


> It's annoying and portrays the entire fandom as delusional attention whores.



 I call myself a fur and don't want the attetion for it. In fact I'd rather people I know have no idea for fear of their opinion. And you'll just have to get used to people bein stereotypical. That's how society is. And everyone in society has been stereotypical at some point.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 28, 2009)

Unlike you people, I'm not human. I really am a toaster.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> <3



:3

I like the art, too.  It's nice to get noticed for what you make that would be considered less than normal and have reactions that aren't negative all the time.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

I sympathize with Doug here. Truth be told, I never refer to myself as a furry when discussing the fandom, do to the whole thing's embarrassing nature. In a sense, I guess it's my fault for associating with a collective that harbors incredibly fucked up individuals, but hey, some of them are pretty alright. Sort of. :V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> I sympathize with Doug here. Truth be told, I never refer to myself as a furry when discussing the fandom, *dew* to the whole thing's embarrassing nature. In a sense, I guess it's my fault for associating with a collective that harbors incredibly fucked up individuals, but hey, some of them are pretty alright. Sort of. :V



:teehee:


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :teehee:









(I swear, only writers make typos by putting down entirely different words.)


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> (I swear, only writers make typos by putting down entirely different words.)



Bahaha

I bet I could make one of those in like a month.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Bahaha
> 
> I bet I could make one of those in like a month.


Quit being such a fatty, Ratte. 

See, I rhymed, that means you have to listen to me. :V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> Quit being such a fatty, Ratte.
> 
> See, I rhymed, that means you have to listen to me. :V



Ratte isn't "ratty", it's "rat".

Also, I don't drink much pop.  If I drink a lot, that's maybe two cans in one day for me.

I am fat, though.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Ratte isn't "ratty", it's "rat".



Oh. See, I thought it was "Rat-tey", and I was just pronouncing "fatty" strangely to make it work.



> Also, I don't drink much pop.  If I drink a lot, that's maybe two cans in one day for me.
> 
> I am fat, though.


Oh.

Well then stop being a fatty. :V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> Oh. See, I thought it was "Rat-tey", and I was just pronouncing "fatty" strangely to make it work.
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Well then stop being a fatty. :V



I need my fat.  It's fucking cold here.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 28, 2009)

I used to think the furry fandom would be a great place to ramble about dogs, because I assumed most people are furries because they love animals (Turns out that IS the reason, but in a different way than I would have expected =C) But it turns out very few people here are as obsessed with dogs as I am, and I have discovered dog forums, full of dog fanciers who eagerly accept any dog ramblings =D Seriously, I can't imagine how much life must have sucked before I could go have a serious discussion about dog food every day. =3


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 28, 2009)

Really fat or festively plump?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Really fat or festively plump?



You have my FA.


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Unlike you people, I'm not human. I really am a toaster.



The lowest form of geek is the one who feels the need to put down other geeks in order to make themselves feel better.


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You have my FA.



Oh shit, didn't realize you had actual pics.


I've seen fatter, it's not bad.


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 28, 2009)

What do I like about being furry? Hanging out with people who are just as weird as I am... hanging out with wise-ass cartoonists whose work I admire (essentially the same bunch of people)... having an excuse to draw anthro characters & trading sketches with folks... going to cons & checking out the cool costumes... adding replies to dumb threads on FAF...


----------



## Geek (Dec 29, 2009)

We're all geeks, and geeks today have a choice: They can either sit around behind their computer screens flaming other geeks to make themselves feel better, or they can get out and meet their fellow geeks and find out what they, and the real world, has to offer.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Oh shit, didn't realize you had actual pics.
> 
> 
> I've seen fatter, it's not bad.



idk, I've tried eating healthy and exercise for a long time and they never worked.  :c  At least I can say I've tried, right?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2009)

Geek said:


> We're all geeks, and geeks today have a choice: They can either sit around behind their computer screens flaming other geeks to make themselves feel better, or they can get out and meet their fellow geeks and find out what they, and the real world, has to offer.



Fuck ya, flame other geeks. FUCK THOSE GEEKS >:[ .


----------



## Toaster (Dec 29, 2009)

Your a cow. Jog moar >:L


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> idk, I've tried eating healthy and exercise for a long time and they never worked.  :c  At least I can say I've tried, right?




That's the spirit.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> That's the spirit.



:c


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :c



Cheer up sport.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2009)

Cheer the fuck up Ratte or I'm dragging your ass to Canada to work in a lumberyard with me. Trust me it'll be great, you'll have huge manly biceps in no time. Who doesn't want those :V ?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Cheer up sport.



I'll try.



Whitenoise said:


> Cheer the fuck up Ratte or I'm dragging your ass to Canada to work in a lumberyard with me. Trust me it'll be great, you'll have huge manly biceps in no time. Who doesn't want those :V ?



.-.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> .-.



Then we'll go to a hockey game and drink proper Canadian beer and then start a fight with some Leafs fans because Toronto is fucking shit. FUCK YOU TORONTO >:[ .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Then we'll go to a hockey game and drink proper Canadian beer and then start a fight with some Leafs fans because Toronto is fucking shit. FUCK YOU TORONTO >:[ .



Oh, okay.  I can do that.  :3


----------



## wulfe_luer (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, there's a freedom of expression here you don't see in a lot of other fandoms/hobbies.  And also, there's a general playfulness that you don't see on other thigns, including gamer cultures of various kinds.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Dec 29, 2009)

Real life is too fucking boring for the most part.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 29, 2009)

wulfe_luer said:


> Well, there's a freedom of expression here you don't see in a lot of other fandoms/hobbies.  And also, there's a general playfulness that you don't see on other thigns, including gamer cultures of various kinds.


Gamers tend to get far to serious about things. No matter how much time you spend on a game, your still not really doing anything productive. Of course, I say this after spending fifteen hours on four different games in the past two days...(Collectively.)

FA is the first time I've actually been active in a furry website, and I actually enjoy being around here. It's nice to know that there are people out there who are just as opinionated as me, if not more so. And sometimes you can actually get a productive debate going...Sometimes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> Gamers tend to get far to serious about things.


So true in so many ways


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

wulfe_luer said:


> Well, there's a freedom of expression here you don't see in a lot of other fandoms/hobbies.  And also, there's a general playfulness that you don't see on other thigns, including gamer cultures of various kinds.



As a gamer here, I'd like to point out that part of the reason you see less playfulness is because gaming has become dominated by a certain kind of mentality that leaves little room for playfulness. This is why I prefer to game alone. Then again my experience with gamer groups in general has been bad.

I game for fun....that's why I game. It's FUN. But too many people game just for e-go. It's all about competition. It's all about having the most points, the most achievements and wasting the most amount of time possible for useless stats. That and the fan wars, and the console wars, and stupid pointless loyalties...ugh.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Oh, okay.  I can do that.  :3



FUCKIN EH! AND THEN WE'LL FLIP A BUS AND SET IT ON FIRE BECAUSE IN CANADA WE RIOT NO MATTER WHICH TEAM WINS BECAUSE IT'S COLD AND WE'RE FUCKING BORED :[ .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> FUCKIN EH! AND THEN WE'LL FLIP A BUS AND SET IT ON FIRE BECAUSE IN CANADA WE RIOT NO MATTER WHICH TEAM WINS BECAUSE IT'S COLD AND WE'RE FUCKING BORED :[ .



It's cold here, too.  D:


----------



## Catte (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It's cold here, too.  D:


_slashme warms ratte up_

Yeah, it's kind of cold here, too. .-.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

Drakea said:


> _slashme warms ratte up_
> 
> Yeah, it's kind of cold here, too. .-.



x3

Well that can always be changed.  <3

chlorofluorocarbons go


----------



## Catte (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> x3
> 
> Well that can always be changed.  <3
> 
> chlorofluorocarbons go


oh, my
<3


----------



## Ben (Dec 29, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Real life is too fucking boring for the most part.



Obviously you're just living it wrong, then. :V


----------



## Geek (Dec 29, 2009)

wulfe_luer said:


> Well, there's a freedom of expression here you don't see in a lot of other fandoms/hobbies.  And also, there's a general playfulness that you don't see on other thigns, including gamer cultures of various kinds.



I'm not trying to be some peace and love hippie but we do need geeks at each others necks. You get Star wars fans slagging off the trekkies, the D&D fans stabbing at the LARPers and even the Nerdcore rappers do nothing but hate one another.

But the rest of the world will call us geeks no matter what faction we are in or how 'cool' we are on the top 10 list of the "most popular sub-cultures".

The furry fandom on the other hand, can be mixed with the anime fandom and call yourself a "Neko"


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 29, 2009)

I love it's fun and the fursuits are amazing. That's how come I joined.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 29, 2009)

Geek said:


> I'm not trying to be some peace and love hippie but we do need geeks at each others necks. You get Star wars fans slagging off the trekkies, the D&D fans stabbing at the *LARPers* and even the Nerdcore rappers do nothing but hate one another.



What the hell's a LARPer?


----------



## Geek (Dec 29, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> What the hell's a LARPer?



These guys:







These are the imagination-impaired geeks for whom sitting at a table and rolling dice just isn't enough. No, they're only satisfied if they can don a wizard robe over their pudgy frame and run around shouting "lightning bolt", throwing nerf darts at guys wearing orc masks that look like they were picked up at Wal-Mart. I think the worst part about LARPers is that many of them strike poses indicating that in their own delusional minds, they feel that they must somehow appear to be "badass". Unfortunately the message these poses actually seem to be conveying is "Please take my lunch money".


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 29, 2009)

Geek said:


> These guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty funny.


----------



## kingboomy (Dec 29, 2009)

Aside from the fun point of view it ties into everyday life there's all the wonderful artist I get to see around. All the creative art styles and thier perspective as well as the characters they and the others come up with. Also the wrighting that people do is always fun to read and think about. The roleplays are different and while some people may see that as strange I LOVE it. Not needing an excuse to have a tail or a snout or claws.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 29, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> I don't know how you could get in a fursuit if you didn't love life. That's like saying Santa Claus hates kids.


 
I do not hold the same optimistic appraisal of the situation...

I love the fandom and being IN the fandom because... well... I don't really know... I like it because it's... well... different... Also because I tend to dislike the lack of difference with people, they seem to be a bit the same? You know, see the movies for the stars in them, not the story, superficial, Edward-Cullen-Chasers that sort of thing. I like my own style...

I also like it because it lets me express myself  a little differently, as with my character, it lets me be a bit more imaginative and it's certainly bridged a few gaps.

In relation to the fursuiting, I wouldn't care for the brand or what-the-hell ever, I'd just love to be able to OWN a fursuit, regardless of animal. (Within Reason). I also just like to wear things. Masks, top hats, monacles, even a Darth Vader suit. Even though I like the attention that it gets, however negative mostly, I love the laugh and good moods that they create. If I had a fursuit, I'd wear it, and take every hug-and-photo opportunity that comes by!

It's also good for social aspects too, I like to meet new people, gain other perspectives, and this allows me to open my mind, even if it is just a little... Sure... I seem angry a lot on the forums but that's just compulsive for some reason. I actually like talking to people who seem nice and engaging.

Also, I love new things that come up, and, at the age of 16 when I found out (or earlier even though I didn't know) I found out about being furry, which was new, and different!


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> As a gamer here, I'd like to point out that part of the reason you see less playfulness is because gaming has become dominated by a certain kind of mentality that leaves little room for playfulness. This is why I prefer to game alone. Then again my experience with gamer groups in general has been bad.
> 
> I game for fun....that's why I game. It's FUN. But too many people game just for e-go. It's all about competition. It's all about having the most points, the most achievements and wasting the most amount of time possible for useless stats. That and the fan wars, and the console wars, and stupid pointless loyalties...ugh.


 
I don't think that the actual level of playfulness is destroyed by being a gamer, not completely, mainly the social status that comes with it, that can usually acompany being bullied or harassed, embarrassed, etc. I think that destroys it. As much as I like to game, I don't do it often cuz I'm not a fanatic, I like to game with friends morely for social aspects and that it gives a game an edge that AI just can't match.

As for your second paragraph, I dislike these people INTENSELY! It's more annoying when they laugh at the fact that you don't have any more than a thousand or so gamer points... sorry, I have other, better things to do with my time...


----------



## Azure (Dec 29, 2009)

Buncha dewfangs in dis bitch yo.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 29, 2009)

Ace likes the fuzzy cat women with tits,


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 29, 2009)

Geek said:


> These guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I dunno, it's in fun, I guess...


----------



## Geek (Dec 29, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I dunno, it's in fun, I guess...








For some people dressing up in animal suits is apparently not enough, no, they have to strap on swords and go hunt orcs and goblins with their nerf arrows, combining two bottom-barrel geekdoms into something new that I'd rather not even think about.

We are more geeky than anything else.

Check this out:


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm SO taking that picture!!!

But I can see the adventure and entertainment side of it...


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 29, 2009)

Geek said:


> Check this out:



I LOVE this one, haven't seen it in a while. (Did I ever tell you about my Star Trek fanfic where I star as an anthro lion who single-handedly saves the Enterprise from an evil race of reptile people inbetween bedding down M'Ress for steamy & explicit love scenes every chapter? (Picard is a lemur like he was turning into in that really stupid TNG episode...))


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 29, 2009)

I had noticed there has been much negativity about the fandom on these here forums.

Bout time we got some positivity round these parts.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I had noticed there has been much negativity about the fandom on these here forums.
> 
> Bout time we got some positivity round these parts.



even this thread is being negative though  oh well. i tried.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Dec 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You'd be surprised. In the furry community a fur-suit has sort of a double use. There is the one side, the better use where people just use it to have fun, and make people laugh and smile. They act out as is appropriate to act out and it does do a whole lot of good PR wise for the fandom. What's great is that if you are good at being in suit you can take it to another level and plan volunteer events with other suiters for special causes/charities.
> 
> But you always have that other side, sort of like how some people only get name-brand stuff because they want people to go "Hey look, X has (name-brand) (item)!" It gets people to look at them and pay attention to them. Some people use suits for only that purpose. It's not so much about having fun but more of a desperate attempt to make up for not being much of a person, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...





I'm a fursuiter, and I have quite a blast with suiting.  Was invited to a train show to fursuit by myself twice for the kids there.  Great times.  However I will admit that all my motivation of getting a suit was based purely for the aspect of 'having fun', that just comes with it.  

I am very very quiet and shy in person.  I want to meet people, I enjoy meeting people and hanging out with people at cons, but truth is I am too introverted to actually get anywhere.  Fursuiting at a con and at local furmeets does tend to help me get noticed, so to speak.  I'm not much of an 'attention getter', being center of attention gets me nervous, even in suit lol.  But, people come up for hugs, and may try and find me later to talk to.  Or I'll find them and be able to say 'I was that spotty kat!'.  And then I get to start socializing.  I've only had my suit since March, and been to two cons with it, and with that have met many of you great people, and want to meet more   I don't care whether they have a suit or not.  As it seems most of my fur friends actually do not have suits.  

Fursuiting helps my life start rolling in a more interesting direction.  However when I volunteer to fursuit in public places like the train shows that is purely for fun.  It's great to bring smiles to kids faces.  Makes me all happy inside ^^  Fursuiting is a way for me to express myself without the need for actually talking.  I'm quiet anyway, so suiting is a great activity for me to do something yet still not need to worry about talking in the process of doing it.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Dec 29, 2009)

I like having an interest and people share it in one way or another. Also, the diversity of people out there who have the same ideas and concepts is rather interesting.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Dec 29, 2009)

@ Geek

What happens if you fit into several of those categories?


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 29, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> even this thread is being negative though  oh well. i tried.


 
Then ignore them...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 29, 2009)

Clean art and costumes.

My personal involvement in furry is an artistic fandom, and strictly that.
It'd be like if I joined a goth music forum, or a videogame forum, except the tastes of the people in most of those places suck shitty dicks. But so does furry. But the people here are tolerable (for the most part), and I get to look at pretty things (while barely avoiding things I'd want to gouge my eyes out over), so whatever.


----------



## Geek (Dec 29, 2009)

WatchfulStorm said:


> @ Geek
> 
> What happens if you fit into several of those categories?



If your a furry and an otaku, Then that makes you a furry otaku. Therefore, your still a furry.


----------



## imdmb (Dec 29, 2009)

i like the community
i started furry life on furryteens.org (FT)
and untill an unfortunate accident to which im highly regretful i used to go on there whenever i needed a pickmeup


----------



## xydexx (Dec 29, 2009)

Ben said:


> Truth be told, I never refer to myself as a furry when discussing the fandom, do to the whole thing's embarrassing nature.



I've always been open and honest about Furry, and so I've never had problem. I'd go so far as to say there even seems to be a correlation there: If you act like you have something to be embarrassed about, people will assume you should be.

I've never had a reason to be embarrassed about it anyway; most of the folks I tell about Furry think it's fun.


----------



## Geek (Dec 29, 2009)

Only time will tell. ^.^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I don't think that the actual level of playfulness is destroyed by being a gamer, not completely, mainly the social status that comes with it, that can usually acompany being bullied or harassed, embarrassed, etc. I think that destroys it. As much as I like to game, I don't do it often cuz I'm not a fanatic, I like to game with friends morely for social aspects and that it gives a game an edge that AI just can't match.
> 
> As for your second paragraph, I dislike these people INTENSELY! It's more annoying when they laugh at the fact that you don't have any more than a thousand or so gamer points... sorry, I have other, better things to do with my time...



...somehow I can't see it that way. Furries go through the same thing but they still managed to have a level of playfulness. We've been bullied, harassed, and people have attempted to willfully embarrass us.

The way people treat gamers has nothing to do with the level of playfulness in the community. That alone is determined by the collective themselves.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 29, 2009)

There is something positive about being a furry? 
Thats just being ridiculous :[


----------



## xydexx (Dec 29, 2009)

Geek said:


> For some people dressing up in animal suits is apparently not enough, no, they have to strap on swords and go hunt orcs and goblins with their nerf arrows, combining two bottom-barrel geekdoms into something new that I'd rather not even think about.
> 
> We are more geeky than anything else.



You say that like it's a Bad Thing.  

People often make the mistake of interpreting the Geek Hierarchy to mean Furries are on "the bottom" or something, ignoring the key right there on the top of the chart. It's a chart that shows who considers themselves "less geeky than" not "lamer than." 

What's really lame is folks who point to the Geek Hierarchy as if it somehow "proves" something, instead of being a hackneyed joke that nobody takes seriously.

Geeks are cool.I'm proud to be one. And I'm in good company.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> There is something positive about being a furry?
> Thats just being ridiculous :[



Inorite?


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Buncha dewfangs in dis bitch yo.




xydexx's the biggest dewfang of them all.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 29, 2009)

quayza said:


> Not sure. You tell me.
> (I wanna change my name but cant. O Well.)


Ask and you might receive (there's a name-change thread, but you can PM me and I'll change it for you).



Whitenoise said:


> That's an absurd comparison.  Gay people are actually persecuted by no fault of their own, people don't like furries because they harbor dogfuckers and let pedophiles use their fandom to skirt child pornography laws :V .


No, people don't like furries because they think furries *are* animalfuckers..



Whitenoise said:


> Again your comparison is inaccurate. Homosexuality is not a fandom, it's not a social group. Being gay isn't a club that you're part of, it's a condition of your birth. Gays don't get to choose who else is gay.
> 
> Furries on the other hand doesn't have to allow dogfuckers and kiddie diddlers to exist openly their fandom, but they choose to either turn a blind eye for as long as is humanly possible or openly support them because "it's so horrible to judge someone the those mean awful mundanes judge us bawwwww." I'm not unfairly judging furries, and sexual deviants are hardly as small a part of the fandom as you make them out to be.


I doubt zoos and paedos choose to be what they are either.

Yes, because the fandom has a leadership body and can choose who can and can't call themselves a furry


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Inorite?


Yea but at least I get to make fun of other furs for my own amusement 

It kinda makes me glad they are here, otherwise I'd be bored as hell ._.

Edit: I see you in the thread Shenzi, hai <3


----------



## Viva (Dec 29, 2009)

Pornnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnx3


----------



## xydexx (Dec 29, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> even this thread is being negative though  oh well. i tried.



For the record, some of us appreciate the effort.

Personally, I've been quietly dumping the overly-negative folks into my ignore list. Life's too short to drink poison.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

xydexx said:


> For the record, some of us appreciate the effort.
> 
> Personally, I've been quietly dumping the overly-negative folks into my ignore list. Life's too short to drink poison.



So ignorance is bliss, huh?



paxil rose said:


> xydexx's the biggest dewfang of them all.



 I don't know. Guru is the biggest dewfang. Mr Inflatable Unicorn....he can take the second spot.



ChickO'Dee said:


> even this thread is being negative though  oh well. i tried.



For what it is worth I do think several people did point out a fair amount of positive things about the fandom so you more than tried. It's just that it's hard to not weigh in the other side too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 29, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> even this thread is being negative though  oh well. i tried.




Furries tend to be negative for some reason.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furries tend to be negative for some reason.



Well not every forum can be happy go lucky, oh look the yard is on fire, but oh look a shiny!

But on the subject of positives, it's great when you can get places where you get some pretty open discussion. I've seen some wonderfully fun and diverse discussion while hanging around furs.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

Seriously, there's some positives out there. I love complimenting people's fursonas.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Seriously, there's some positives out there. I love complimenting people's fursonas.



I just like seeing what people come up with. The furry fandom isn't like the Anime fandom. Here as someone pointed out you are encouraged to make OC's. That's pretty awesome. Sometimes people come up with really kick-ass characters.

But then again you would know all about that, with all your charries you create. Sometimes I think you should try your hand at writing because you seem to do pretty well at character creation.


----------



## xydexx (Dec 29, 2009)

Geek said:


> First and formost, being Furry is NOT about having sex with animals or any type of beastiality.



*PROTIP:* Don't define yourself by what you aren't.

It's an old story but I'll tell it again: A few years back, someone set up a web page for a "business opportunity" and wanted my opinion of it.  After reviewing it, I e-mailed him and commented that his site put an awful lot of emphasis on trying to convince me that it was "NOT a scam or pyramid scheme!" It was NOT illegal, and definitely NOT multi-level marketing! It spent a lot of time telling me what is _wasn't_, but very vague as to what it actually _was_.

If it really wasn't a scam or pyramid scheme, then _why was it trying to convince me it wasn't a scam or pyramid scheme?_

There's a difference between telling people Furry isn't about sex with animals, and acting like it isn't. And actions speak louder than words. HTH.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well not every forum can be happy go lucky, oh look the yard is on fire, but oh look a shiny!
> 
> But on the subject of positives, it's great when you can get places where you get some pretty open discussion. I've seen some wonderfully fun and diverse discussion while hanging around furs.


 
Actually I think there are a few positives to but I like being an asshole here cause its pretty fun so I'll just stay with the negatives while I'm here

I do think your avy is pretty bad ass though n.n


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well not every forum can be happy go lucky, oh look the yard is on fire, but oh look a shiny!
> 
> But on the subject of positives, it's great when you can get places where you get some pretty open discussion. I've seen some wonderfully fun and diverse discussion while hanging around furs.




It isn't helped when a lot of threads people post on here ARE negative ones.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I just like seeing what people come up with. The furry fandom isn't like the Anime fandom. Here as someone pointed out you are encouraged to make OC's. That's pretty awesome. Sometimes people come up with really kick-ass characters.
> 
> But then again you would know all about that, with all your charries you create. Sometimes I think you should try your hand at writing because you seem to do pretty well at character creation.


I love seeking out cool OCs. For example, Coffee-lover chan on FA has this awesome borzoi-toad-wolf thing. 

And yeah, I've considered offering "character creations" to people. Like they give me a general idea of what they want, and I create a character and a backstory. I love creating things x3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 29, 2009)

xydexx said:


> For the record, some of us appreciate the effort.
> 
> Personally, I've been quietly dumping the overly-negative folks into my ignore list. Life's too short to drink poison.



This is why I steer away from drama and trolls. If I get negative comments left anywhere they get deleted, the user gets blocked etc etc.


----------



## xydexx (Dec 29, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> xydexx's the biggest dewfang of them all.



 Could be worse. I could be a paxil rose.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 29, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Could be worse. I could be a paxil rose.


 
wow I'd feel sorry for paxil if he was indeed you xP


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Actually I think there are a few positives to but I like being an asshole here cause its pretty fun so I'll just stay with the negatives while I'm here
> 
> I do think your avy is pretty bad ass though n.n



Well there is more than just a few when you skim through the thread, or just in general.

When you choose to be a furry you don't have change who you are or how you dress. Which is one of the things I treasure about this community. You can be yourself and be a furry.

As someone pointed out you are encouraged to create your own character. Usually in some things like Anime, creating your own character gets looked down upon because you are tied to canon. Inserting your own character to canon, that's what bad fanfiction writers do.

Here though it's different. So you get to have more fun with it. Once you have your own character you get to create your own canon of sorts. You are your character's biggest fan. Anime and furry is all about characters when it gets down to it, but in Soviet Russia...ahem, I mean in the furry fandom you get to do more with personal creativity.

Also as a furry, when you go to conventions like Anthrocon, you have the privilege of meeting all sorts of people who fly in from different countries. I've always found that amazing. When I go I look forward to stumbling across people from different places, and to hear about how things in other countries.

Then when you meet people and hang out, it's always a great thing to keep in touch over the internet. That's a great thing that sort of exposure to people of different walks of life. That's where the whole acceptance and tolerance thing comes in. You don't come here to be "accepted or tolerated" because that's just doing it wrong. But when you do come people are less likely to make an issue of your race, or back-ground, or gender, or sexuality. So the community can be pretty laid back. People bring so many things to the table when it comes to conventions (or furry in general). That's so fucking awesome.

We have a level of diversity that you don't get in many other fandoms. That's one hell of a good positive.

If you want another, look at how society is towards creativity. I don't understand why imagination and creativity has to be the playing ground of just children. You can be an adult and have fun to that way, and you can still maintain sanity, and know where to draw the line and what is the limit. In the furry fandom, you are not told that you are too old to have an imagination.

This is actually something I love about grouping up with people for RPing. I used to go see a group of furs every other Sat, and we'd have a group RP meet and that was a blast. Who knew that grown adults could be so damn creative and so fun? I don't remember ever laughing so hard as I did during those times. Great memories...they are.

It's been pointed out and I'll point it out again, people can look at fur-suiters funny all they want but at least we can use your costumes for things like volunteering. I'm pretty certain you don't get that with your average cos-play. Of course I personally admire people in that field that create kick-ass cosplay's because that's an artform too.

Your hobby can be used to go towards good causes when you are a fur. There are tons of positives. But there are also tons of negatives. If you want to be well rounded, you have to be aware of both.

Thanke...although credit goes to the artist who did such  kick-ass job.



RandyDarkshade said:


> It isn't helped when a lot of threads people post on here ARE negative ones.



As I said not every place can be happy go lucky hello kitty vomit. EDIT: You can't begrudge FAF for how it is as is determined by the collective. Plenty of furry spaces out there are nothing but happy go lucky always positive places.



Shenzebo said:


> I love seeking out cool OCs. For example, Coffee-lover chan on FA has this awesome borzoi-toad-wolf thing.
> 
> And yeah, I've considered offering "character creations" to people. Like they give me a general idea of what they want, and I create a character and a backstory. I love creating things x3



Never seen that. I do love this shark like race that someone came up with. I remember Zeke doing a few takes on that race with permission.

You might look into doing that. It would give you something to do, and a way to further contribute to our lovely fandom.


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 29, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Could be worse. I could be a paxil rose.





Quit hatin' on my shine.


----------



## xydexx (Dec 29, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Quit hatin' on my shine.



Feh. I _guarantee _I'm shinier and squeakier than you.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Feh. I _guarantee _I'm shinier and squeakier than you.


This made me physically recoil.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Feh. I _guarantee _I'm shinier and squeakier than you.



For some reason I got the mental image of a unicorn fur-suit with a nose that squeaks when you squeeze it and the fur is all sparkly...

EDIT: Hey Mr. Unicorn, when you go outside do you sparkle like Edward Cullen? Does your skin shimmer like diamonds? Or is your glow more like that of a lightbulb?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Aqua Teen Hunger Force episode with the furries?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2009)

The first step is admittign it, and the second is actually doing something. 

But I have to say, my first encounter of negative furs was here, like the epoisode with Loopy, Guru, a few Paedos and whatnot.


----------



## Takoto (Dec 29, 2009)

Like about being furry? Well, it's nice to be able to meet other people who like what I'm into, and I like the art as well.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 29, 2009)

oh oh OH!! *raises hand* i know waht i love about being one! my fiance hating me for wanting a partial fursuit for kicks!!

*sighs* sorry, had to rant for a second..


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

furry role play is far superior to normal rp and i love using furrys in my storys and also most of the fandom are not asses so i enjoy being furry very much


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 29, 2009)

what do you mean. I hate furries. :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> what do you mean. I hate furries. :V



oh you =^_^=


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> oh you =^_^=



except.
they good eatin'. :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> except.
> they good eatin'. :V



*OMNOMNOMNOM!*


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> except.
> they good eatin'. :V


 
Can I haz some too? :O


----------



## Telnac (Dec 30, 2009)

I like that there are other people out there who can relate to the side of me that I've had to hide away for close to 20 years.  And better yet: most of 'em are also geeks.    I like hanging out with geeks.  Normal people bore me to tears.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> oh oh OH!! *raises hand* i know waht i love about being one! my fiance hating me for wanting a partial fursuit for kicks!!
> 
> *sighs* sorry, had to rant for a second..



He's just trying to save you from yourself, I'm sure you'd do the same from him if he was say, whoring himself out to get money for crystal meth. Most of us have nothing to live for but you're not alone so there's still hope for you, leave while you can :V .


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 30, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> He's just trying to save you from yourself, I'm sure you'd do the same from him if he was say, whoring himself out to get money for crystal meth. Most of us have nothing to live for but you're not alone so there's still hope for you, leave while you can :V .



she* not he


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 30, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> she* not he



I call shenanigans.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 30, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I call shenanigans.



lowat?


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 30, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> lowat?



You heard me.


----------



## xydexx (Dec 30, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I like hanging out with geeks.  Normal people bore me to tears.



Bah. There's no such thing as normal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Bah. There's no such thing as normal.


For once I agree


----------



## Dingra (Dec 30, 2009)

There is always going to be negativity towards furries, from humans and furries alike.  We build ourselves up on drama.  The positives would be the family and friends you meet! the people you meet that you can actually tell things to


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

Dingra said:


> There is always going to be negativity towards furries, *from humans and furries alike*.  We build ourselves up on drama.  The positives would be the family and friends you meet! the people you meet that you can actually tell things to



Erm furries ARE humans. or at least I was last time I looked in the mirror.

And I am fairly certain you are human too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Bah. There's no such thing as normal.



Now this is true.


----------



## xydexx (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Erm furries ARE humans. or at least I was last time I looked in the mirror.



I think he may have been referring to the furries I was working on creating during my stint at the National Human Genome Research Institute years ago.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

xydexx said:


> I think he may have been referring to the furries I was working on creating during my stint at the National Human Genome Research Institute years ago.



Yeah right, and I'm a little squirrel.


----------



## xydexx (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah right, and I'm a little squirrel.



Well, you're a black squirrel, and I recall seeing a disproportionate number of those running around on the NIH campus when I was there, so I'm not at all surprised at that. It's good to know my all my research paid off.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Well, you're a black squirrel, and I recall seeing a disproportionate number of those running around on the NIH campus when I was there, so I'm not at all surprised at that. It's good to know my all my research paid off.



I'll laugh when I find it funny.


----------



## xydexx (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'll laugh when I find it funny.



Oh. You're not one of those scary squirrels, are you?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Oh. You're not one of those scary squirrels, are you?



No, I am rather shy in person.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 30, 2009)

you guys and your squirrel talk are making me roflmfao


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, I am rather shy in person.



But you're a Squirrel Randy...surely you have a form of Squirrely Wrath?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> you guys and your squirrel talk are making me roflmfao



Lol glad someone is amused.



Trpdwarf said:


> But you're a Squirrel Randy...surely form of Squirrely Wrath?



I have a squirrely wrath, and if moms ex isn't careful he will soon get a taste of it. >.>


----------



## xydexx (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, I am rather shy in person.



I used to be shy too. My dealings in the fandom over the years forced me to get over that to some degree, but I still don't like being in the spotlight. I guess I can consider that a plus... the fandom's made me more sociable.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

xydexx said:


> I used to be shy too. My dealings in the fandom over the years forced me to get over that to some degree, but I still don't like being in the spotlight. I guess I can consider that a plus... the fandom's made me more sociable.



It has me too, I have even found it has rubbed off on me in the real world, since I have been a regular on these forums and gained much confidence on here, I have found I have been much more confident irl and less shy.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lol glad someone is amused.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a squirrely wrath, and if moms ex isn't careful he will soon get a taste of it. >.>



Haha...well make sure you reserve it for something good.

About shyness, I used to be shy in high school. But then again I didn't really know myself. That's what being put on some meds do to you.

I got over the shyness when I got the position as Sea Scholar for the VA Aquarium and Science Center. I got to work with animals and work with children, and you had to learn to be silly before your peers and with them. It felt stupid...so stupid at first. But once I got comfortable...there is a reason I got the position a second time.

It was a life changing experience to be sure. Sometimes that's all it takes to get over shyness...is that experience. The furry fandom can be a place to get over it so long as you hang with the right crowd. Google knows you don't want to learn your social skills from pure social rejects.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> she* not he



Regardless, if they were doing something as self destructive and being a furry you'd do everything you could to save them from their obviously terrible judgment. If you've got at least one person in this world that loves you there's no reason to resort to being a furry, only the truly hopeless belong in such a place as this :V .



paxil rose said:


> I call shenanigans.



Agreed, obviously it's an internet relationship between two dudes pretending to be lesbians :V .


----------



## xydexx (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It has me too, I have even found it has rubbed off on me in the real world, since I have been a regular on these forums and gained much confidence on here, I have found I have been much more confident irl and less shy.



Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Practice makes perfect.



Apart from having different views, you come across to me as a nice person to know.


----------



## Geek (Dec 30, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Most of us have nothing to live for but you're not alone so there's still hope for you, leave while you can :V .



Life goes on with or without your concerns to this matter.

I am built up of various atoms and when I die they will become worm food and plant food which in turn is eaten by herbivores which in turn is eaten by carnivores and so I become alive again in another body with another mind. First in a plant etc. Even if I am cremated, my ashes can fertilize the ground and a seed will suck up my atoms and grow and into the cycle I go again. Eventually some day the sun will expand and suck up the earth and my atoms will be inside the sun and some day it will have a supernova explosion and my atoms will again form the dust that is used to form new solar systems. Perhaps one of these will have life and perhaps some of my atoms will be involved in that process and once again I am in the cycle.

Of course, it is no longer "me". None of that life will remember "me". Is that sad? Well, not really, it is life. You go to a movie and you enjoy yourself immensely. 10 years later you don't remember the movie, was it a waste of time to go watch that movie? No, you had great fun while you saw it. What about your first kiss when you were a teenager? You probably later end up being married to someone else, does that mean that first kiss was a waste of energy and time? No, it was wonderful in the moment and it was wonderful as long as you can remember it and that sense of wonder you take with you long after you have forgot about it.

If you made sure you LIVE this life and make the best of it. Go to the park, breathe the fresh air with your furry friends. Go out and watch the flower grow in the spring and the snow fall in the winter. Meet your furry friends and spend time with them and LIVE and you haven't wasted your life. Even if people forget you 200 years from now and nobody then will remember you ever lived, who cares? You are not around then to worry about it, you live NOW and it is the NOW that counts for you.

Of course, that doesn't mean you should do all sorts of hazardous and daring things because if you die, who cares? You meay leave family and loved ones behind who do care. You might have been a good friend to someeone 10 years later if you had stayed alive and not wasted it on such activities. So when I say it is NOW that counts, I mean it is the NOW but with an eye to the consequences of your actions. This also means that if you decide to live your life like a jerk you will essentially have wasted your life. Yes, in that case you did make an impact but the impact was negative. People would generally be better off if you had never lived. Therefore you should make a point of making a positive contribution to everyone around you, make sure that when you die and cease to exist, people will notice and miss you. This missing and mourning is not a bad thing - that is just their way of honoring you and allow you in a sense to live on in a way after you are dead.

For example Julius Caesar - he has been dead for over 2000 years. Yet, every time you make an appointment and agree with someone to meet on a certain date. You can send a little "thank you" to Julius Caesar as it is due to him we have the calendar we have today. Sure, if he didn't do it, sooner or later someone else would have done it. However, he did it and so we honor him and in this sense he will have if not eternal life so at least live as long as we use that calendar - which is probably going to last for a long time still.

So one way to "live forever" is to make a name for yourself - be famous! However, in this case it does not so much matter if the impact is positive or negative. Adolph Hitler also "live forever" in this sense but most of us do not associate anything positive to his name. We generally think that life and history would have been better if he had never been born. So instead of honoring his name we curse his name. So, not only make a name for yourself, try also to make a postive name for yourself, do a positive contribution to society!

Even in the small. If you one day find you are elderly and you don't have much famliy who visit you any more and you don't have many friends who are left alive. Yet, every day you go to the park and feed the birds. The birds surely will appreciate that you are there and if you one day pass away and do not show up there, they will go hungry until some other old man and woman come and sit on that bench and feed them. Even this - albeit small - contribution to the world IS a contribution and is as such something that allow you in a sense to have what I would consider to be "eternal life" - that you make a postive impact on the world around so that when you are gone you will be missed.

This to me is then the meaning of life. Make sure you LIVE and that you make a POSITIVE CONTRIBUTION to the world around you. Do this and you will live forever.

Don't leave your furry friends.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 30, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Can I haz some too? :O



*cuts off ein's tail and feeds it to you*

now you know what happened to his tail.


----------



## Geek (Dec 30, 2009)

In canada, there's something called beaver tail and here it is: http://maplelavie.up.seesaa.net/image/Food_Beavertail.jpg


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> In canada, there's something called beaver tail and here it is: http://maplelavie.up.seesaa.net/image/Food_Beavertail.jpg


That looks tasty.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> In canada, there's something called beaver tail and here it is: http://maplelavie.up.seesaa.net/image/Food_Beavertail.jpg



looks like indian frybread?


----------



## xydexx (Dec 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> If you made sure you LIVE this life and make the best of it. Go to the park, breathe the fresh air with your furry friends. Go out and watch the flower grow in the spring and the snow fall in the winter. Meet your furry friends and spend time with them and LIVE and you haven't wasted your life. Even if people forget you 200 years from now and nobody then will remember you ever lived, who cares? You are not around then to worry about it, you live NOW and it is the NOW that counts for you.



_"I, not events, have the power to make me happy or unhappy today. I can choose which it shall be. Yesterday is dead, tomorrow hasn't arrived yet. I have just one day, today, and I'm going to be happy in it."_ â€”Groucho Marx


----------



## xydexx (Dec 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Apart from having different views, you come across to me as a nice person to know.



Thanks. I try to be.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 31, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *cuts off ein's tail and feeds it to you*
> 
> now you know what happened to his tail.


 
lol dog tail...looks delicious <3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> Life goes on with or without your concerns to this matter.
> 
> I am built up of various atoms and when I die they will become worm food and plant food which in turn is eaten by herbivores which in turn is eaten by carnivores and so I become alive again in another body with another mind. First in a plant etc. Even if I am cremated, my ashes can fertilize the ground and a seed will suck up my atoms and grow and into the cycle I go again. Eventually some day the sun will expand and suck up the earth and my atoms will be inside the sun and some day it will have a supernova explosion and my atoms will again form the dust that is used to form new solar systems. Perhaps one of these will have life and perhaps some of my atoms will be involved in that process and once again I am in the cycle.
> 
> ...



tl;dr, you taking lessons from WolfBone? On the bright side at least you used paragraphs :V .


----------



## Aden (Dec 31, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> tl;dr, you taking lessons from WolfBone? On the bright side at least you used paragraphs :V .



Taking lessons from WB would include less paragraphs, like you said, and more *bold for emphasis*.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 31, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> looks like indian frybread?


Tis a soft fried bread covered with Cinnamon and sugar :B there is a year round seller walking distance from my place shit's awesome.


----------



## xydexx (Jan 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I got over the shyness when I got the position as Sea Scholar for the VA Aquarium and Science Center.





I think I met you when my partner and I were visiting Virginia Beach back in October.


----------



## Oak (Jan 1, 2010)

xcliber said:


> The freedom to express yourself in ways that you wouldn't/couldn't IRL.



Yeah I agree with that, although I would still express myself its nice not to be hated for being a furry sometimes, other then that its fun haha


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jan 1, 2010)

This sums it up for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xGXhZJdJII

I love the shy furry in the beginning. So cute!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 1, 2010)

xydexx said:


> I think I met you when my partner and I were visiting Virginia Beach back in October.



I only remember NOVA furs coming down once that I was there for. That was during the Motorworld meet (http://www.youtube.com/user/2furs1account#p/a/u/1/Mov6E54FWc8). More than a few furs came away from that miffed...whether what caused it was intention or accidental I know not.

If you were with Uro, and the group that little group that off with Juno, than yeah maybe we met. But it wouldn't have been at Motorworld itself. I was with the main body of the group, failing spectacularly at golfing while in suit.


----------



## xydexx (Jan 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I only remember NOVA furs coming down once that I was there for.



I should have been more specific: I think we met you when we visited the VA Aquarium and Science Center.  (It wasn't part of a furmeet, we were on vacation and you were working there apparently.)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 1, 2010)

xydexx said:


> I should have been more specific: I think we met you when we visited the VA Aquarium and Science Center.  (It wasn't part of a furmeet, we were on vacation and you were working there apparently.)



That would have been a long time ago(or it sure feels like it). It's been what...3 to 4 years since I worked there? I held the position twice.

EDIT: If you actually saw me there I was probably doing one of the following A: running around while we were working on the set or helping load up a set switch B: I had our little owl in the carrier or B: Putting on a demonstration in the Marsh Pavilion or aiding someone. Those were the few times I was actually on site. Usually I was out on the road.

No wait...sometimes I was working the trail and hated it. The trail is fun to work. Baby-sitting your bickering co-workers is not.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 1, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> This sums it up for me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xGXhZJdJII
> 
> I love the shy furry in the beginning. So cute!


The shy furry is cute. Perfect vid.:smile:


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jan 1, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> The shy furry is cute. Perfect vid.:smile:


Yeah, I've got to hand it to CNN. They played along perfectly. You can tell that they got a kick out of it.


----------



## xydexx (Jan 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's been what...3 to 4 years since I worked there?


Ah. My mistake then, it must have been someone else. We were there in October.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess that I like the fact I get to interact freely with other people that share my taste, the fact I feel I get an extra bonus whenever an animal appears in the screen, the fact imagining myself like a walking fox makes me more easygoing when I'm on the street (normally I'm shy and inscure), the fact it gets me to see how people use animal traits and make newfangled art out of them...

It all feels quirky and pleasant: I don't know... I feel it gives an unique "nice" and "different" touch to my life.

EDIT: Since I don't see a "random thought thread" here, who else thinks that a movie with furries directed by Scorsese would be awesome?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 1, 2010)

I like a lot of shit about Furdom. And only part of it is the yiffy stuff.

1. Freedom to be myself in all my moronic glory
2. Not hearing so much hatred for different sexualities and races and genders. Hell, transgender & herms are more than accepted here in this community!
3. Having others hate Christianity just as much as I do.
4. Not being ranted at for not worshipping God.
5. The fur. The tails. The whole damn appearance.
6. Fursonas. Nuff said.
7. Freedom to be freaky around friends.
8. Howling and making other animal noises.
9. Yiffy stuff.
10. Having other Fur Friends.

More can be added if I was able to remember it all.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 1, 2010)

xydexx said:


> Ah. My mistake then, it must have been someone else. We were there in October.



Nah, it's not me then.


----------



## FurryLion (Jan 1, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> alright, idk if this has been done before, if so, do what ever with this thread.
> 
> but ive noticed a lot of negativity around here about how furries are annoying and everyone here seems to hate them bla bla and you all think your lives are miserable just because you're a furry bla bla bla.
> 
> ...


 
honestly? i never really thought about it, well then again im a new furry fan so i really cant be 100% on this one but off the top of my head what i would say that i LIKE about furries is how i always wondered what my life would be like if i was a fox with an incredibly soft bushy and fluffy tail, probably a snow fox i like those but i also like the cat family furry types so i like furries cause i can imagine myself as a strong and courageous great maned lion, the kind of creature i could never be as a human being (what can i say im a lover not a fighter).


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 1, 2010)

That's another thing...the way people view themselves as their species. And the pride they take in that pact. I'm DAMN PROUD to be an Ermine Demon, or Ermon for short! And I love talking about it and researching more deeply into it. Plus, I'm the only Ermon. So that feels pretty cool.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 1, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> That's another thing...the way people view themselves as their species. And the pride they take in that pact. I'm DAMN PROUD to be an Ermine Demon, or Ermon for short! And I love talking about it and researching more deeply into it. Plus, I'm the only Ermon. So that feels pretty cool.



So long as they don't see themselves as that fursona irl. I only be my fursona when I am RPing, or doing something furry related online. Anything else I am my human self.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 1, 2010)

You see, I'm more serious...I'm my Fursona 24/7


----------



## FurryLion (Jan 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So long as they don't see themselves as that fursona irl. I only be my fursona when I am RPing, or doing something furry related online. Anything else I am my human self.


 
thats basicly me shortened up in a quick definition, but i also can see where life gets TOO real if you know what i mean. that i would say is a very understandable reason to have your fursona sorta drift alongside you or.... something.... does that make sense?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 1, 2010)

FurryLion said:


> thats basicly me shortened up in a quick definition, but i also can see where life gets TOO real if you know what i mean. that i would say is a very understandable reason to have your fursona sorta drift alongside you or.... something.... does that make sense?



Yes it makes sense 



MeisuWeasel said:


> You see, I'm more serious...I'm my Fursona 24/7



I tend to be my human me where it is needed, more or less when I am out and about in town or something I be my human self, but at home I do whatever I like in my home. 

I mean being my fursona in a job interview might make my future employee think I'm some kind of fruitcake. lol


----------



## FurryLion (Jan 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes it makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol poor fruitcakes i think they get bashed on worse than we furry fans do... well once a year anyway


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 1, 2010)

I do agree that I can't ALWAYS be my Fursona self. My parents hate Furdom and lots of the other shit I'm into, like anime. So I try to hide it around them.


----------



## FurryLion (Jan 1, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I do agree that I can't ALWAYS be my Fursona self. My parents hate Furdom and lots of the other shit I'm into, like anime. So I try to hide it around them.


 
eh, where theres a mind seeking creative expression through personal preference there will always be another disapproving it or, what its doing for that matter... wow thats deep i should write that down


----------



## Geek (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm DAMN PROUD member of the weirdest subculture of all geekdom.


----------



## icecold24 (Jan 1, 2010)

I love the furry fandom because of all the nice fellas.
I love the furry fandom because it's an excellent artistic motivator.
I love the furry fandom because of the porn.

And you people fail for ruining what was supposed to be the sole positive thread on FA.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2010)

FurryLion said:


> eh, where theres a mind seeking creative expression through personal preference there will always be another disapproving it or, what its doing for that matter... wow thats deep i should write that down



Lol, or maybe they just aren't fans of all the dog dicks and illustrated child porn. I mean what kind of parent would be stoked about their kid hanging out with a bunch of dogfuckers and pedos :V ?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 1, 2010)

icecold24 said:


> I love the furry fandom because of all the nice fellas.
> I love the furry fandom because it's an excellent artistic motivator.
> I love the furry fandom because of the porn.
> 
> And you people fail for ruining what was supposed to be the sole positive thread on FA.



Furries = full of negativity.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 1, 2010)

You're all weird.

I like weird people. 

That's all I was able to pick. Apologies.


----------



## Geek (Jan 1, 2010)

I also happen to know furries that are, doctors/scientists, professors, FBI agents, intelligence agency workers with the Pentagon, actors/celebrities, models, game/tech designers, cops, musicians, politicians, porn stars, etc etc etc.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Furries = full of negativity.



Rules of the Internet:

19. The more you hate it, the stronger it gets.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

I have to admit, I absolutely adore fawning over people's fursonas. That's positive, right? 

Some people have really nice fursonas. Not necessarily anatomically correct, or even remotely feasible. Fursonas like Krysta, full of personality with a unique species. Also, not overly complicated or anything. Very nice. And also fursonas like Ratte's ratteguhn species are absolutely awesome. You can tell a lot of thought was put into that. 

So yeah, fursonas. Much love.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I have to admit, I absolutely adore fawning over people's fursonas. That's positive, right?
> 
> Some people have really nice fursonas. Not necessarily anatomically correct, or even remotely feasible. Fursonas like Krysta, full of personality with a unique species. Also, not overly complicated or anything. Very nice. And also fursonas like Ratte's ratteguhn species are absolutely awesome. You can tell a lot of thought was put into that.
> 
> So yeah, fursonas. Much love.



D'aawww...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> Rules of the Internet:
> 
> 19. The more you hate it, the stronger it gets.


Yeah but then again I have so much hate for <insert group here because there's a ban on FAF about talking about it> that if the ban on threads about it is lifted that you would feel my hatred towards them within a 200km radius and all of <the group> within that would burst into flames from the hate.
I even have a nice little rant with citations and everything ready for that day.
If you live within 200km of me, here's an early sorry your coffee will taste like hate for a couple days.


----------



## MrKitty (Jan 2, 2010)

femme furry butts make it all worth while, warm soft and cinnamon scented


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Jan 2, 2010)

The fur suites are cool.
I can find otherkin pretty easily.
The fandom attracts some excellent cartoonists, musicians and studio artists.
I'd consider myself a clean furry although I won't judge others.
The community lacks ignorance.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 2, 2010)

KokoroTheDragon said:


> The fur suites are cool.
> I can find otherkin pretty easily.
> The fandom attracts some excellent cartoonists, musicians and studio artists.
> I'd consider myself a clean furry although I won't judge others.
> *The community lacks ignorance.*



Okay, you're just trolling.

You fucking had me until that last one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Okay, you're just trolling.
> 
> You fucking had me until that last one.


yeah, the fandom is pretty ignorant and I live in Texas, that's saying something.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2010)

MrKitty said:


> femme furry butts make it all worth while, warm soft and cinnamon scented



I threw up a little.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I threw up a little.


Ratte why are you still up go to bed


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I threw up a little.


Wait you use FA and NOT desensitized?


----------



## FurryLion (Jan 2, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, or maybe they just aren't fans of all the dog dicks and illustrated child porn. I mean what kind of parent would be stoked about their kid hanging out with a bunch of dogfuckers and pedos :V ?


 
you're the type of one track minded person i like to call 'stuckups', a non-open minded foolish person who can't comprihend the benefits of expressing yourself through a role playing fantasy be it in a dirty OR mild sort of way. people think of furry and say to them selves, 'oh, porn, with animals, amazing, and sick." but those with the right track mind who are more than qualified for open mindedness and being labled as such would say, 'AWWWWW A FURRY ANIMAL I WANT TO BE A KITTY OR PUPPY TOO!!' and later could or could not grow fond of the furry fetishes or if not really that cute about it they would still want to find their inner most expressive fantasy based animal because that in my opinion is what being a furry is all about. the joy of roleplaying as the animal your fursona would TELL you to be rather than you WANTED to be but you become it in your own fantasy and could just as easily act it out.

i change my mind the reason why i love being a furfandom is because i feel proud amongst my own fellow freakish (thats a compliment by the way dont mistake that for an insult please) fantasy loving brothers and sisters who share the same if not a greater fantasy inspired mind open to possibility knowing they too can express it by becoming their favorite animal species, to me this is another way of becoming one with the family i always wanted. THAT is why I love being furfandom.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2010)

FurryLion said:


> you're the type of one track minded person i like to call 'stuckups', a non-open minded foolish person who can't comprihend the benefits of expressing yourself through a role playing fantasy be it in a dirty OR mild sort of way. people think of furry and say to them selves, 'oh, porn, with animals, amazing, and sick." but those with the right track mind who are more than qualified for open mindedness and being labled as such would say, 'AWWWWW A FURRY ANIMAL I WANT TO BE A KITTY OR PUPPY TOO!!' and later could or could not grow fond of the furry fetishes or if not really that cute about it they would still want to find their inner most expressive fantasy based animal because that in my opinion is what being a furry is all about. the joy of roleplaying as the animal your fursona would TELL you to be rather than you WANTED to be but you become it in your own fantasy and could just as easily act it out.
> 
> i change my mind the reason why i love being a furfandom is because i feel proud amongst my own fellow freakish (thats a compliment by the way dont mistake that for an insult please) fantasy loving brothers and sisters who share the same if not a greater fantasy inspired mind open to possibility knowing they too can express it by becoming their favorite animal species, to me this is another way of becoming one with the family i always wanted. THAT is why I love being furfandom.



Trollbait in my FAF.



Shenzebo said:


> Ratte why are you still up go to bed



no u



CannonFodder said:


> Wait you use FA and NOT desensitized?



I have my filter on.  I'm a minor.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

FurryLion said:


> you're the type of one track minded person i like to call 'stuckups', a non-open minded foolish person who can't comprihend the benefits of expressing yourself through a role playing fantasy be it in a dirty OR mild sort of way. people think of furry and say to them selves, 'oh, porn, with animals, amazing, and sick." but those with the right track mind who are more than qualified for open mindedness and being labled as such would say, 'AWWWWW A FURRY ANIMAL I WANT TO BE A KITTY OR PUPPY TOO!!' and later could or could not grow fond of the furry fetishes or if not really that cute about it they would still want to find their inner most expressive fantasy based animal because that in my opinion is what being a furry is all about. the joy of roleplaying as the animal your fursona would TELL you to be rather than you WANTED to be but you become it in your own fantasy and could just as easily act it out.
> 
> i change my mind the reason why i love being a furfandom is because i feel proud amongst my own fellow freakish (thats a compliment by the way dont mistake that for an insult please) fantasy loving brothers and sisters who share the same if not a greater fantasy inspired mind open to possibility knowing they too can express it by becoming their favorite animal species, to me this is another way of becoming one with the family i always wanted. THAT is why I love being furfandom.


Whitenoise (noun) definition: king of kings of furaffinity forums
P.S. don't have furry pride


----------



## xydexx (Jan 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furries = full of negativity.



Nah. It's not a Furry thing, it's an Idiot thing.


----------



## MrKitty (Jan 2, 2010)

i love when furries can make a joke and its not imeddiate replied by a killjoy Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah

fuzzy pride
dogcocks all the way
yeeeeeaaaah

ugh, no thanks.

I don't see the fandom in a negative way, I see the drooling retards in said fandom in a negative way.

Pretty much everything else is a-okay.



MrKitty said:


> i love when furries can make a joke and its not imeddiate replied by a killjoy Â¬.Â¬



I love it when jokes are funny and not covered in dog spunk.


----------



## xydexx (Jan 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> I also happen to know furries that are, doctors/scientists, professors, FBI agents, intelligence agency workers with the Pentagon, actors/celebrities, models, game/tech designers, cops, musicians, politicians, porn stars, etc etc etc.



I'm a proposal specialist (i.e., I do desktop publishing and graphic design). Not really as glamorous, but it pays the mortgage.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> I also happen to know furries that are, actors/celebrities


Do share please


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do share please



Wolfee doesn't count.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Wolfee doesn't count.


What's Wolfee do?


----------



## FurryLion (Jan 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Trollbait in my FAF.
> 
> 
> no u
> ...


 
sorry, my basic defensive instincts tend to kick in when i stomach so much trolling. by the way do you have any art up on FA? i would like to see some if you do im loving that pic in your profile and can only assume thats another one of yours. definately looks like a good sketch of a K9 type species.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

FurryLion said:


> sorry, my basic defensive instincts tend to kick in when i stomach so much trolling. by the way do you have any art up on FA? i would like to see some if you do im loving that pic in your profile and can only assume thats another one of yours. definately looks like a good sketch of a K9 type species.


Ratte isn't a dog or K9, etc.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 2, 2010)

All the gay unprotected fursuit orgies. :>


----------



## FurryLion (Jan 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ratte isn't a dog or K9, etc.


 
really? her pic sorta ressembles one but, then again im still a cub compared to you guys. new to this whole furfandom thing and what not. sheesh i sure have alot to learn about furries. anyway im sure ill get there eventually.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's Wolfee do?



:V



FurryLion said:


> sorry, my basic defensive instincts tend to kick in when i stomach so much trolling. by the way do you have any art up on FA? i would like to see some if you do im loving that pic in your profile and can only assume thats another one of yours. definately looks like a good sketch of a K9 type species.



I have a lot of art on FA.  That's what the link in my signature is for, along with the black paw linking to my FA.

Also, I'm not a canine or a canid of any sort.  It's a chibi I made for me and my bwahfrann of our fursonas.  I don't draw canids often, if at all.

That pic is of my personal species, the ratteguhn.  A better illustration can be seen here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

FurryLion said:


> really? her pic sorta ressembles one but, then again im still a cub compared to you guys. new to this whole furfandom thing and what not. sheesh i sure have alot to learn about furries. anyway im sure ill get there eventually.


I'm not even quite sure myself, I think she's an undead.


SugarMental said:


> All the gay unprotected fursuit orgies. :>


You know I actually found out the real reason why most furries are gay or bi, in short it's cause a furry con had a advertisement in a fairly popular gay rights magazine(or something of the sort) and one thing led to the other.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :V


:3


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2010)

OH COME ON MY FUCKING SPECIES IS LISTED UNDER MY AVATAR


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> OH COME ON MY FUCKING SPECIES IS LISTED UNDER MY AVATAR


I don't speak British :V


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

To be on topic, I actually really like the furry community.  I posted just a general rant in my FA journal about my Photoshop CS1 not working on my Windows 7 desktop, and within the hour two people had sent me pirated and activated copies of CS3 and I had offers for help from many more people whom I had never even spoken to before.

Say what you want about furries; they're a helpful, friendly and reliable bunch, and I feel fortunate to have this kind of community in my online life.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I actually found out the real reason why most furries are gay or bi, in short it's cause a furry con had a advertisement in a fairly popular gay rights magazine(or something of the sort) and one thing led to the other.



Really? Damn.. I just thought it was cause of all the smelly buttholes.

But for serious, I'm glad I snagged me a cute straight one.
The straights are usually ugly. :<

Also.. Ratte, I always thought you were a rat/dragon.. thing. Ratteguhn sounds that way to me.
I had a rat/river dragon 'sona once. .___.


----------



## FurryLion (Jan 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
omg im so jealous you draw so much better than i do........ how long have you been drawing and sketching anyway it seems like i havent stopped since 12 years ago. anyway nice pics love them very good detail. anyway g'night and keep up the great artwork they look really nice, i hope i can be that good someday myself. and to the rest of my fellow furfandom friendlies i bid you all a very good night. for my first time here i gotta say im so far enjoying myself and hope to again sometime very soon.


----------



## Isen (Jan 2, 2010)

I feel like the fandom/furries are awful but likable, at least to me.

That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Really? Damn.. I just thought it was cause of all the smelly buttholes.
> 
> But for serious, I'm glad I snagged me a cute straight one.
> The straights are usually ugly. :<


No, there was a interview of a guy that has been around the fandom for about 25 years and he said something along the lines, "I remember, they had put the ad in a gay magazine and one gay showed up... ok, then 4... huh?... 15, what's going on? 50, WTF is there a pride walk going on?"

Can anyone here find the ad though, it was more than 10 years ago.

Also wow does that mean I actually have a chance?  Cause I'm straight and OK looking.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No, there was a interview of a guy that has been around the fandom for about 25 years and he said something along the lines, "I remember, they had put the ad in a gay magazine and one gay showed up... ok, then 4... huh?... 15, what's going on? 50, WTF is there a pride walk going on?"
> 
> Can anyone here find the ad though, it was more than 10 years ago.
> 
> Also wow does that mean I actually have a chance?  Cause I'm straight and OK looking.


Not really man. Unless you like hairy walrus's that smell like cat pee and have the herps.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Not really man. Unless you like hairy walrus's that smell like cat pee and have the herps.


 
Hey.  D:  Not all of us are.

I'm a hairy _otter_.  And I've been tested.  And it's actually dog pee.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hey.  D:  Not all of us are.
> 
> I'm a hairy _otter_.  And I've been tested.  And it's actually dog pee.




Yeah well... NOT ALL OF US ARE AS LUCKY AS YOU, OKAY? D:<
On that note.. ohgod 40 year old chicks with liphair going MEW, MEW~!


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yeah well... NOT ALL OF US ARE AS LUCKY AS YOU, OKAY? D:<
> On that note.. ohgod 40 year old chicks with liphair going MEW, MEW~!


 
Thanks for that.  I wanted to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2010)

FurryLion said:


> you're the type of one track minded person i like to call 'stuckups', a non-open minded foolish person who can't comprihend the benefits of expressing yourself through a role playing fantasy be it in a dirty OR mild sort of way. people think of furry and say to them selves, 'oh, porn, with animals, amazing, and sick." but those with the right track mind who are more than qualified for open mindedness and being labled as such would say, 'AWWWWW A FURRY ANIMAL I WANT TO BE A KITTY OR PUPPY TOO!!'



Furries are some of the least open minded people on earth. I've never seen a group of people more prone to freaking the fuck out when someone voices an alternative opinion, or god forbid, some kind of criticism. Also given the likelihood of someone's first exposure to the fandom being some kind of horrendous fetish porn I don't think it's unreasonable for many people to have come to the conclusion that the fandom is a fetish community. I mean in all fairness, it's not like it isn't :V .



FurryLion said:


> and later could or could not grow fond of the furry fetishes or if not really that cute about it they would still want to find their inner most expressive fantasy based animal because that in my opinion is what being a furry is all about. the joy of roleplaying as the animal your fursona would TELL you to be rather than you WANTED to be but you become it in your own fantasy and could just as easily act it out.



This is largely incoherent, try harder or stop posting.



FurryLion said:


> i change my mind the reason why i love being a furfandom is because *i feel proud* amongst my own fellow freakish (thats a compliment by the way dont mistake that for an insult please) fantasy loving brothers and sisters who share the same if not a greater fantasy inspired mind open to possibility knowing they too can express it by becoming their favorite animal species, to me this is another way of becoming one with the family i always wanted. THAT is why I love being furfandom.



Being a furry and living in a fantasy are not things you should be proud of, these are not accomplishments. The fact that you can't accomplish anything in real life and as a result, feel the need to take pride in things that don't take any work is a sign of tremendous personal weakness.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

There's negative? *grin*

I like it because it's fun, the furrs I've met have all being gorgeous likeminded people... and I just feel incredibly comfortable with it!


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm an asshole :V


Come on now, the topic is to be _positive_.  Try harder or GTFO (and I don't just mean the thread; why stick around if you can only find negative things about the fandom?).


----------



## Geek (Jan 2, 2010)

Isen said:


> I feel like the fandom/furries are awful but likable, at least to me.
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.



Do you consider yourself weird? are you ashamed of it? WELL DON'T BE!! YOU SHOULD BE PROUD OF YOUR WEIRDNESS!! IF YOU ARE OR YOU WANNA BE, WELCOME TO THIS GROUP!!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Come on now, the topic is to be _positive_.  Try harder or GTFO (and I don't just mean the thread; why stick around if you can only find negative things about the fandom?).



I was being positive. The legions of idiots and the endless ridiculous infighting are pretty much my favorite things about this place :V .


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 2, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I was being positive. The legions of idiots and the endless ridiculous infighting are pretty much my favorite things about this place :V .


A good reply to this would be


Nylak said:


> Come on now, the topic is to be _positive_. Try harder or GTFO (and I don't just mean the thread; why stick around if you can only find negative things about the fandom?).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> I also happen to know furries that are, doctors/scientists, professors, FBI agents, intelligence agency workers with the Pentagon, actors/celebrities, models, game/tech designers, cops, musicians, politicians, porn stars, etc etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Furries come from all walks of life, everyone knows that.



Lambzie said:


> A good reply to this would be



Whitenoise is being positive.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 2, 2010)

> Yes, because the fandom has a leadership body and can choose who can and can't call themselves a furry


Uhhh... that's a new one on me & I've been in the scene for a few years. Tell me more please about this "leadership body."

One reason 'pedos' & 'dog fuckers' consider themselves/are seen as part of the scene is that as far as I'm aware of, there _isn't_ an officiating body that bestows official memberships in furry fandom. The best way to distance ourselves from these people is if, should the subject come up when talking to people outside the scene, is letting them know we have nothing to do with said characters. (Besides, when furries are put down in the media or by people who've heard about us, it's usually over furs having sex in their costumes or just the general idea of grown-ups who supposedly should know better dressing us as animals just for the fun of it. The debate over p's & df's I think is more of an internal issue within the fandom... so far.)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Uhhh... that's a new one on me & I've been in the scene for a few years. Tell me more please about this "leadership body."
> 
> One reason 'pedos' & 'dog fuckers' consider themselves/are seen as part of the scene is that as far as I'm aware of, there _isn't_ an officiating body that bestows official memberships to furry fandom.



It was sarcasm, even I can see that.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Whitenoise is being positive.



Indeed, those are quite sincerely my favorite things about the furry fandom :V .


----------



## Shukie (Jan 2, 2010)

I love furry characters, They are so much more FUN and expressive than human characters. having a tail would be so much fun. And while in the future, i'd like a fursuit, its not a sexual thing for me. i just love proforming and acting and it would be fun to costume.


----------



## Korex (Jan 2, 2010)

Good side of being a Furry:
1. you get to meet new people
2. it's more fun
3. it's like being young(I guess...)


----------



## Geek (Jan 2, 2010)

Korex said:


> 3. it's like being young(I guess...)



You're Never To Old To Be Young With Furries!

We are big brained, sexual animals. Its not difficult to use our imaginations and impress our desires on things that might be considered 'unusual'.

Since humans regularly indulge in sexual activities that do not, purposely, lead to fertilisation, then its no wonder you want to try something diiferent.

Especially after 34 years of marriage.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 2, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Indeed, those are quite sincerely my favorite things about the furry fandom :V .


    In that case I apologise for thinking that you where still be negative


----------



## Lewi (Jan 2, 2010)

Rule 34: There's always furry porn of it.

Lol I kid :3
It's just fun, and the community of the furry fandom isn the nicest I've ever known.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

Lewi said:


> Rule 34: There's always furry porn of it.
> 
> Lol I kid :3
> It's just fun, and the community of the furry fandom is the nicest I've ever known.



Look at anime and the amount of loli porn there is and other porn there is. Why should this fanbase be any different? 

So this tells me it is ok for one fanbase to have porn of all types but not the other.

Btw that was not directed straight at you Lewi, was just mentioning it ^^.

However in response to your post Lewi, it doesn't matter what the community is, there will always be a mix of good and bad people.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> it doesn't matter what the community is, there will always be a mix of good and bad people.



This! Absolutely this, there is always a bad/negative minority in every group. Sadly it's usually those people who make in impression on outsiders and that sticks


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> Do you consider yourself weird? are you ashamed of it? WELL DON'T BE!! YOU SHOULD BE PROUD OF YOUR WEIRDNESS!! IF YOU ARE OR YOU WANNA BE, WELCOME TO THIS GROUP!!!!



I read a great comment underneath a picture posted on FA (Wish I'd made a note of who said it): "It's your weirdness that makes you wonderful."


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It was sarcasm, even I can see that.



Sorry, I wasn't wearing my sarcasm-detecting glasses when I read your post.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> However in response to your post Lewi, it doesn't matter what the community is, there will always be a mix of good and bad people.


Only difference with furry is the ones that are into kinky stuff are proud of it.
Being proud of how much effort you put into drawing and accomplishing something isn't wrong, but being prideful for JUST being a furry or flaunting your kinks?  Come on people have some common sense.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Only difference with furry is the ones that are into kinky stuff are proud of it.
> Being proud of how much effort you put into drawing and accomplishing something isn't wrong, but being prideful for JUST being a furry or flaunting your kinks?  Come on people have some common sense.




even non-furries flaunt their fetishes/kinks you know.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> even non-furries flaunt their fetishes/kinks you know.



Gay pride is first that springs to mind.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> even non-furries flaunt their fetishes/kinks you know.



Liar.


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 2, 2010)

*What I like about being furry is that people (In the fandom) dont judge you.
And they're generally nice people.*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> *What I like about being furry is that people (In the fandom) dont judge you.
> And they're generally nice people.*



Don't think you are in the furry fandom if you think furries do not judge other furries. I give you three days on these forums before you change your mind.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 2, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> *What I like about being furry is that people (In the fandom) dont judge you.
> And they're generally nice people.*



your siggy is stupid. your art sucks. you're fat and hairy.
go get a job-
selling sex..
for $5.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> selling sex..
> for $5.


I'll buy. If it's from you and not the new guy.


----------



## Skunkette (Jan 2, 2010)

I enjoy being able to express how I truly feel. I don't care how many people say bad things about furries; they say just as many bad things about EVERY fandom and lifestyle. I'm a Therian so being furry to me is not a choice like obsessing over anime or something, it's more like being transgendered or in this case, transspecies. So I usually tell everyone the truth about my being a furry despite how I know they'll usually react, because it's not like they can do anything about it other than act like an ass pointlessly.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> *What I like about being furry is that people (In the fandom) dont judge you.
> And they're generally nice people.*


Uhm... furries do judge each other even if it's something as pitiful as your fursona species, it's just most furries have blind praise all around them saying how good of an artist they are and have witch-hunts(metaphorically) every time someone so much as even gives a critique of their work even if the person was just trying to help the artist get better.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

Skunkette said:


> I enjoy being able to express how I truly feel. I don't care how many people say bad things about furries; they say just as many bad things about EVERY fandom and lifestyle. I'm a Therian so being furry to me is not a choice like obsessing over anime or something, it's more like being transgendered or in this case, transspecies. So I usually tell everyone the truth about my being a furry despite how I know they'll usually react, because it's not like they can do anything about it other than act like an ass pointlessly.



Being furry IS a choice whether therian or not. Everyone has the free choice of whether to be a part of the furry fandom (A furry) or not. The only thing you have no choice over is what goes on deep inside you.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 2, 2010)

i like how the furcruiters are like join the fandom were all super nice yada yada. <---BS


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 2, 2010)

I like how I seem sane here.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 2, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> I like how I seem sane here.



lucky, im still most likely the strangest most crazy person here


----------



## Isen (Jan 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> Do you consider yourself weird?


Well, yeah.


> are you ashamed of it?


I am not ashamed of occasionally having uncommon or odd interests.  Weird is just out of the ordinary and doesn't necessarily imply a value judgment. I am, however, bitter or resentful or ashamed or whatever you want to call it of what I see as failings in my own character or personality flaws.  Personal failings are not "quirkiness" or "eccentricity". 


> WELL DON'T BE!! YOU SHOULD BE PROUD OF YOUR WEIRDNESS!! IF YOU ARE OR YOU WANNA BE, WELCOME TO THIS GROUP!!!!


What?  Why should I be proud of the fact that some of my interests are considered odd by most people?  Not that one ought to be ashamed of having odd interests.  I just don't see why the pride/shame dichotomy applies at all here.

I am proud of things like getting into a good university or writing an excellent paper.  Not things like my favorite color or the car I drive or the forums I post on.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> lucky, im still most likely the strangest most crazy person here



Nuh uh I have seen far worse.


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Nuh uh I have seen far worse.



This

*Cough* Crusader cat


----------



## HeavyHoss (Jan 2, 2010)

ya know..I think what's most attractive about it is that we're all equally twisted, in our own little ways...and we both know and acknowledge it. Seems like folks otherwise are always tryin to hide the fact that they're different. We ENJOY it...


----------



## Ratte (Jan 3, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> *What I like about being furry is that people (In the fandom) dont judge you.
> And they're generally nice people.*



lololol


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> lololol



Ratte why is you so mean.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

Skunkette said:


> I enjoy being able to express how I truly feel. I don't care how many people say bad things about furries; they say just as many bad things about EVERY fandom and lifestyle. I'm a Therian so being furry to me is not a choice like obsessing over anime or something, it's more like being transgendered or in this case, transspecies. So I usually tell everyone the truth about my being a furry despite how I know they'll usually react, because it's not like they can do anything about it other than act like an ass pointlessly.


 

FELLOW THERIAN! YAYZ!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

I like that fact that I can look at a good chunk of other furries when I'm feeling down and go "hey, at least I'm not THAT fucked up!"


----------



## footfoe (Jan 3, 2010)

what do i like about being furry well... I like porn :|


----------



## Isen (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, this thread got me thinking about why I post here/visit FA at all.  I think I may be a worse person for it.

I will have to see if I can think of a good reason.


----------



## FurryLion (Jan 3, 2010)

Lady_Lapin said:


> This! Absolutely this, there is always a bad/negative minority in every group. Sadly it's usually those people who make in impression on outsiders and that sticks


 
<3 why cant we get wise rabbits like you in the states? we sure need them here.


----------



## FurryLion (Jan 3, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> I like how I seem sane here.


 
sane is boring too much, gotta break loose of the cages binding you from going completely nuts once in a while or you go nuts anyway but the difference is.... well..... you end up doing it in a VERY unhealthy manner obviously


----------



## Vivianite (Jan 3, 2010)

for me, and probably for others as well, being a furry helps me break that shyness barrier and become a little more outgoing when it comes to socializing with a large group.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

I also enjoy all the creative "species" and self titles the Furs give themselves here.


----------



## Faeldrake (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm here for the porn.....







I just like the concept of blurring the line between people and animals.


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 3, 2010)

from my experiences furries are generally very accepting of you and your querks...i think this is my favorite thing about the fandom...the people


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 3, 2010)

spectrechino said:


> from my experiences furries are generally very accepting of you and your querks...i think this is my favorite thing about the fandom...the people



You aint in the furry fandom if that is what you think bub.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 4, 2010)

I escape from reality and  can make my own world.


----------

